# Show us your latest Prada additions!



## Johnpauliegal

I’ve been looking for a thread like this for awhile. I couldn’t seem to find one so thought I would start one. 

So do you have any latest Prada additions to your collection.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I had gotten this phone case from Saks.    It doesn’t seem to be made very well; meaning it won’t protect my phone against damage if I drop it on a hard surface. but I like it a lot and figured I would use it going out.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Got it on clearance!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

gettinpurseonal said:


> View attachment 4323861
> View attachment 4323862
> View attachment 4323863
> View attachment 4323864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it on clearance!!



Omg I love that bag!!!  

Enjoy using it!  Most of my bags are nylon; however I have a few crossbody bags made of leather. Glad you were able to get it on sale.


----------



## lazurite.ig

Latest addition to my collection [emoji4] 
Prada 1BG044 Vitello


----------



## James Brown

gettinpurseonal said:


> View attachment 4323861
> View attachment 4323862
> View attachment 4323863
> View attachment 4323864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it on clearance!!


Beautiful collections of prada. I really like it.


----------



## jello_1955

Picked this up in Hawaii last week.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho dove off the deep end and got this beauty today.  This is the photo from the listing, but I'll get around to taking my own photos later.   It's from the 2015 collection and pretty much in brand new condition.  It's a nice size, roomy but not over-sized or heavy.  Bonus is it's lined in red leather.  REAL leather, not that fake pleather stuff that Prada has been slipping by unsuspecting customers.  I'm a sucker for red and a sucker for Gaufres, so this one's over the top.  Hubby's picking up the tab on it so it's my Valentine's Day gift this year...and next year....and next year...and....well, you get the idea.  

Have a drool.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada Psycho dove off the deep end and got this beauty today.  This is the photo from the listing, but I'll get around to taking my own photos later.   It's from the 2015 collection and pretty much in brand new condition.  It's a nice size, roomy but not over-sized or heavy.  Bonus is it's lined in red leather.  REAL leather, not that fake pleather stuff that Prada has been slipping by unsuspecting customers.  I'm a sucker for red and a sucker for Gaufres, so this one's over the top.  Hubby's picking up the tab on it so it's my Valentine's Day gift this year...and next year....and next year...and....well, you get the idea.
> 
> Have a drool.


Beautiful! I always liked this style and the color is a perfect red! Congratulations!


----------



## neome

My latest addition from Mytheresa clearance sale, medium esplanade in cipria/baltico


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada Psycho dove off the deep end and got this beauty today.  This is the photo from the listing, but I'll get around to taking my own photos later.   It's from the 2015 collection and pretty much in brand new condition.  It's a nice size, roomy but not over-sized or heavy.  Bonus is it's lined in red leather.  REAL leather, not that fake pleather stuff that Prada has been slipping by unsuspecting customers.  I'm a sucker for red and a sucker for Gaufres, so this one's over the top.  Hubby's picking up the tab on it so it's my Valentine's Day gift this year...and next year....and next year...and....well, you get the idea.
> 
> Have a drool.




Here's a quick shot of the actual bag.  This was taken with a flash, but still you can see the truer color resolution .  The listing shot has a lot of orange in the red, but it's really a true ruby red.  Just loving it. Must get a photo in natural light and (groan) a modeling shot also. Maybe later this week.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Prada Psycho said:


> Here's a quick shot of the actual bag.  This was taken with a flash, but still you can see the truer color resolution .  The listing shot has a lot of orange in the red, but it's really a true ruby red.  Just loving it. Must get a photo in natural light and (groan) a modeling shot also. Maybe later this week.


It really is a beautiful red!


----------



## AngelNeko

Purchase this prada last week


----------



## kramer125

New to me Cahier wristlet


----------



## hockeygirl

Prada Psycho said:


> Here's a quick shot of the actual bag.  This was taken with a flash, but still you can see the truer color resolution .  The listing shot has a lot of orange in the red, but it's really a true ruby red.  Just loving it. Must get a photo in natural light and (groan) a modeling shot also. Maybe later this week.


This is a beautiful bag!  Gaufres are beautiful and one of the best things Prada made, in my opinion.


----------



## arielqueen

Prada Psycho, I really love this bag, love the style. Do they still sell it in the store?


----------



## Prada Psycho

arielqueen said:


> Prada Psycho, I really love this bag, love the style. Do they still sell it in the store?



It's limited, but I've seen a few in black in different styles pop up in current seasons from time to time.  The really well made Gaufres are the older ones from when they first came out.  I was surprised that this was from the 2015 season and made as well as it is.  Prada still cheaped out on it though.  I don't really like the thinner messenger straps on this one.  The earlier Gaufres had a much wider strap and wore much more comfortably for that reason.   This one's so danged purty that I don't care though!


----------



## coolganzee

Love these two - they are so functional and of course fab x


----------



## HotRedBag

gettinpurseonal said:


> View attachment 4323861
> View attachment 4323862
> View attachment 4323863
> View attachment 4323864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it on clearance!!


Very stylish!


----------



## samochi

New mini bag [emoji16]


----------



## ElenaTS

samochi said:


> View attachment 4347087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New mini bag [emoji16]


Love that color!!!


----------



## samochi

ElenaTS said:


> Love that color!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I suddenly had the irrepressible demand for a yellow messenger bag ... 
So I'm waiting impatiently for this one :


----------



## anteaterquaker

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada Psycho dove off the deep end and got this beauty today.  This is the photo from the listing, but I'll get around to taking my own photos later.   It's from the 2015 collection and pretty much in brand new condition.  It's a nice size, roomy but not over-sized or heavy.  Bonus is it's lined in red leather.  REAL leather, not that fake pleather stuff that Prada has been slipping by unsuspecting customers.  I'm a sucker for red and a sucker for Gaufres, so this one's over the top.  Hubby's picking up the tab on it so it's my Valentine's Day gift this year...and next year....and next year...and....well, you get the idea.
> 
> Have a drool.


Wow such a classic beauty 
Congratulations


----------



## misscocktail

My 1st Prada (pre-loved) [emoji7] 
Details: Vitello Daino Life bag, 2004 
Original card says purchased on 10/09/2004 in the Milan Prada store. Sooooo happy!


----------



## Prada Psycho

misscocktail said:


> My 1st Prada (pre-loved) [emoji7]
> Details: Vitello Daino Life bag, 2004
> Original card says purchased on 10/09/2004 in the Milan Prada store. Sooooo happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369882
> View attachment 4369883


  See my post on the Chat thread.


----------



## muchstuff

My first Prada ...thanks again to the authenticators here on the Prada forum!


----------



## Prada Psycho

muchstuff said:


> My first Prada ...thanks again to the authenticators here on the Prada forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374424
> View attachment 4374425


 Always adored the Antik collection.  So beautiful and puddly soft.


----------



## muchstuff

Prada Psycho said:


> Always adored the Antik collection.  So beautiful and puddly soft.


Beautiful leather


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My first Prada anything: new thong sandals from Saks! My pinkie toe hangs off a bit but they are not too small and are very comfortable! I generally don't like or wear flip flops but when I tried them on, I thought it would be the perfect summer shoe.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Unexpected Diagramme purchase. Was passing by the boutique and saw it on display. Thought it looked great for a black crossbody. 



View attachment 4386262


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BettyLouboo said:


> Unexpected Diagramme purchase. Was passing by the boutique and saw it on display. Thought it looked great for a black crossbody.
> View attachment 4386256
> View attachment 4386257
> 
> View attachment 4386262


I love  black bags that have silver hardware. Enjoy your beautiful purchase.


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

The first Prada bag 

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love shopping bags atm :


----------



## Elena S

My first Prada: Cloudbust sandals!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

My husband and I were on vacation in Paris, and I was on the hunt for something designer and something second hand. Well, we came upon a lovely designer consignment store and this pristine Saffiano Continental Wallet in Talco/Nero was in the case and I just about died! We were there for our second wedding anniversary and he bought it for me as his present for the occasion. I am just in love!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVADIKManNiUi said:


> The first Prada bag
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Beautiful  first purchase. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful  first purchase. Enjoy your new bag.



I am  it is so soft and light for a leather bag. Much, much lighter than my other leather bags.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Prada Psycho

My latest addition to my rapidly re-expanding Gaufre collection.  A 2011 Pomice color Gaufre satchel.  I simply must stop self-medicating with these gorgeous Gaufres I've been running across lately.  Got it at Yoogi's Closet for an obscenely reasonable price given the original retail was $2360.  Pomice is a nice color for spring and summer.  Light enough, but not so light that color transfer is a huge worry.  Love the messenger strap as that's an essential in my world.  It's in nearly new condition too. 

Edit:  Just noticed the weird color resolution.  Looks like the handles are stained, but they're not.  Also isn't showing the pomice color very well. Pomice is lovely light grey color, sort of like cement but pretty.


----------



## aarynmcf

lazurite.ig said:


> Latest addition to my collection [emoji4]
> Prada 1BG044 Vitello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326384


I just got this in cammeo.  How do you like it?  My speedy bag organizer fits in pretty well


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I returned the shopper I posted above , because it was too big for me ,  but this Nero/Astrale Tote will definitely stay with me !
 the light blue suede lining


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I need a slightly more spacious, lightweight, durable crossbody bag for traveling


----------



## janisw

I love Prada bags in saffiano leather. The belt bag has crossbody chain as well.


----------



## whatsinaname91

I originally got the YSL card holder but I wasn’t too happy with the quality so I exchanged it for this (it was cheaper too!). It holds more and I love the monochrome [emoji7]


----------



## Aerdem

Birthday gift from me to myself... Prada Mini Elektra Bag. Found this little beauty in the Nordstrom Broadway Plaza in Walnut Creek, Ca today. Love the matte black hardware and gunmetal chain. I find the Elektra line so chic with a bit of edge.


----------



## ElenaTS

Aerdem said:


> Birthday gift from me to myself... Prada Mini Elektra Bag. Found this little beauty in the Nordstrom Broadway Plaza in Walnut Creek, Ca today. Love the matte black hardware and gunmetal chain. I find the Elektra line so chic with a bit of edge.


That combo is So cool!! Love that Nordstrom and Neiman's across the street.


----------



## Aerdem

ElenaTS said:


> That combo is So cool!! Love that Nordstrom and Neiman's across the street.
> 
> Yes, isn’t it?! Saw it from the corner of my eye... and grabbed it  And such a lovely shopping area- my first visit (I’m from out of town).


----------



## Bereal

LVADIKManNiUi said:


> The first Prada bag
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


How do you like this bag after using it? I’m looking for a tote with a zip


----------



## Roninoodle

Fell in love with the colour and couldn't be without it! 
Saffiano Lux in Sole 1 (yellow)


----------



## antonio_islander

Love at first sight. I don’t care if the chain is too feminine. I would only wear this whenever I’m dressed up/formal wear


----------



## Leek1

janisw said:


> I love Prada bags in saffiano leather. The belt bag has crossbody chain as well.


Are you still happy with your belt bag? Considering getting it
Xxx


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## br3wx

Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Tote in Baltico. 
Was looking for it everywhere for a very looooong time


----------



## br3wx

Accidentally posted double!


----------



## camdenandmo

A little impulse buy, I’d been looking for a crossbody for walking the dog and ended up buying this. Love it.


----------



## iqaganda

I have been lusting on this Prada bag for such a long time.. (years and years and years) but never owned one because I always gets distracted on buying LVs and this gets pushed at the back of my wishlist.. Anyway! Here's my very first Prada bag and I love it so much!




It comes with a long strap and it is very roomy too! I am hoping to add a Nappa Gaufre to my collection soon. I am not sure but I am all about Prada's lately...


----------



## alisonanna

Still a bit undecided about this vs the leopard print


----------



## wyu1229

Aerdem said:


> Birthday gift from me to myself... Prada Mini Elektra Bag. Found this little beauty in the Nordstrom Broadway Plaza in Walnut Creek, Ca today. Love the matte black hardware and gunmetal chain. I find the Elektra line so chic with a bit of edge.


wow! it's so beautiful.


----------



## Aerdem

Thank you! I’ve been enjoying it!


----------



## iqaganda

Prada Nappa Gaufre in Nero


----------



## Sanzy

Got this beautiful clutch to go with my Gucci shoes!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Dipping my toe in the Prada pool. Picked up this mini and I just love it!  The zippers go all the way down each side giving it more room than it looks to pack a lot.  I also love the pink saffiano leather.  I believe it’s the Promenade.  It’s definitely worry free and looks darling crossbody or alone IMHO


----------



## Prada Psycho

Mercy!  I love the secondary market! This AHmazing Prada Gaufre popped up on Yoogi's Closet on Tuesday. The price was crazy low.  It was in my cart and bought on Tuesday. Even forked out the express delivery fee to get it.  Didn't even have a minute's pause about cutting off the cards on this one.  She's a 2011 model, looks brand new and feels like silk and velvet.  Pretty much the last of the really great Prada bag. Loves!

PS:  Took this with my phone.  Not a great pic, but feeling too lazy to get out my real camera right now.


----------



## 3lena

Couldn’t decide between these two Prada shoulder bags! One had a more classic look, the other (with the triangle flap closure), was more in style...I went with that one! So gorgeous and I love it, especially cross body!


----------



## IntheOcean

3lena said:


> Couldn’t decide between these two Prada shoulder bags! One had a more classic look, the other (with the triangle flap closure), was more in style...I went with that one! So gorgeous and I love it, especially cross body!


I haven't seen that type of closure on Pradas before, is this a recent style? Either way, it's a really good idea, in my opinion, to make a clasp out of the triangle logo. 
And it looks great on you!


----------



## BleuSaphir

My first ever Prada purchase! It very lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 4559477
> 
> My first ever Prada purchase! It very lovely!


What a sweet red!


----------



## IntheOcean

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 4559477
> 
> My first ever Prada purchase! It very lovely!


What a lovely little thing! Enjoy


----------



## BleuSaphir

IntheOcean said:


> What a lovely little thing! Enjoy


Very much enjoying! ☺️
I find the leather very stiff where it hard to fit my essential cards. I wish Prada offered it in their soft leather.


----------



## IntheOcean

BleuSaphir said:


> Very much enjoying! ☺️
> I find the leather very stiff where it hard to fit my essential cards. I wish Prada offered it in their soft leather.


I don't own any SLGs in Saffiano, but perhaps it will stretch out with use?


----------



## snoopysleepy

My new Prada bucket bag with Mr. Thomas bear . Going casual with Burberry espadrilles.


----------



## BleuSaphir

snoopysleepy said:


> My new Prada bucket bag with Mr. Thomas bear . Going casual with Burberry espadrilles.



They actually go cute together!  What color is the blue?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Just got this new-to-me nylon Prada belt bag in navy. I love it! Any questions, ask away!
I wanted a nylon belt bag instead of leather so it won't dig into my side when I'm sitting or moving around. Looking forward to wearing it to Disney World next summer!


----------



## agotha77

Hello Prada lovers,

meet this green candy PRADA EMBLEME in saffiano leather
Do you like this colour?


----------



## amstevens714

agotha77 said:


> Hello Prada lovers,
> 
> meet this green candy PRADA EMBLEME in saffiano leather
> Do you like this colour?



I love the color! Congrats.


----------



## IntheOcean

agotha77 said:


> Hello Prada lovers,
> 
> meet this green candy PRADA EMBLEME in saffiano leather
> Do you like this colour?


Oh my, what a gorgeous color! Great choice. How do you like the Embleme bag? I know it's a new purchase, but I've been liking it more and more and I definitely prefer it to the Celine box bag, especially considering the price difference.


----------



## Aerdem

My new travel set; a Prada duffle, toiletry pouch, and cosmetic bag. Love the unexpected blue interior of the pouch!


----------



## fatcat2523

Brought this belt bag yesterday but return it today. I was surprised it was Made in China. I do understand the quality should be good. However I can’t get over how much the bag cost vs the manufacture expense.


----------



## Prada Psycho

fatcat2523 said:


> Brought this belt bag yesterday but return it today. I was surprised it was Made in China. I do understand the quality should be good. However I can’t get over how much the bag cost vs the manufacture expense.


Prada has been farming out work to China for well over 10 years now.  Initially it was only certain bags, but now they farm out most of their bags and accessories to China, Turkey, Romania and keep the high end items made in Italy.  The bulk of the smaller nylon pieces are pretty much all made in China.  They've also stopped using the monogrammed lining in lieu of either plain nylon or no lining at all in the nylon items.

And yes, the prices are obscene. Prada keeps cutting corners on things like the inside rectangle logo tag, among many other details.  The prices are ridiculous for what's become a Walmart bag with a designer label.

There are some lines that have always been made in India because of the level of craftsmanship they offer the Madras pieces.  When Prada began farming out to China, I was done with new Prada.  When I buy an Italian bag, I want it made in Italy.  I only buy vintage Prada pieces or the few from 8-10 years ago that were made in Italy and still had the Prada quality I first fell in love with.  These days, I'm only collecting vintage LV items (before they started shipping out their work to the US).

Edit: My that was a pretty good rant for not even having had my first cup of coffee yet.


----------



## br3wx

agotha77 said:


> Hello Prada lovers,
> 
> meet this green candy PRADA EMBLEME in saffiano leather
> Do you like this colour?



Beautiful color! Is this biliardo?


----------



## sookilala

Hi All! Showing my latest Prada addition! I think this bag completes my Multi Pochette addiction


----------



## lxrac

sookilala said:


> Hi All! Showing my latest Prada addition! I think this bag completes my Multi Pochette addiction



Gorgeoussssss bag! Werq


----------



## sookilala

lxrac said:


> Gorgeoussssss bag! Werq


Thanks! I just uploaded photo comparisons between this Prada bag and the LV Multi Accessory Pochette. Check it out in the Bags Bags Bags forum! =)


----------



## LuckyBitch

sookilala said:


> Hi All! Showing my latest Prada addition! I think this bag completes my Multi Pochette addiction


Love it. The larger single bag looks so much better than the two LV Pochettes hooked onto each other.


----------



## sookilala

LuckyBitch said:


> Love it. The larger single bag looks so much better than the two LV Pochettes hooked onto each other.



I agree! Looks wise, Prada did it better. I feel a LOT more comfortable wearing this bag compared to the LV MPA. Plus, the little Prada pouch actually fits my car key and CC size access card! =)


----------



## sookilala

Prada Psycho said:


> Prada has been farming out work to China for well over 10 years now.  Initially it was only certain bags, but now they farm out most of their bags and accessories to China, Turkey, Romania and keep the high end items made in Italy.  The bulk of the smaller nylon pieces are pretty much all made in China.  They've also stopped using the monogrammed lining in lieu of either plain nylon or no lining at all in the nylon items.
> 
> And yes, the prices are obscene. Prada keeps cutting corners on things like the inside rectangle logo tag, among many other details.  The prices are ridiculous for what's become a Walmart bag with a designer label.
> 
> There are some lines that have always been made in India because of the level of craftsmanship they offer the Madras pieces.  When Prada began farming out to China, I was done with new Prada.  When I buy an Italian bag, I want it made in Italy.  I only buy vintage Prada pieces or the few from 8-10 years ago that were made in Italy and still had the Prada quality I first fell in love with.  These days, I'm only collecting vintage LV items (before they started shipping out their work to the US).
> 
> Edit: My that was a pretty good rant for not even having had my first cup of coffee yet.


Yikes! I had no idea some pieces are not made in Italy anymore. Made me run to my latest addition to check for the "Made in...". 
Thanks for the information!


----------



## Aerdem

Bought the gloves. Then saw the boots in the same design... Had to do it! 

My photography skills are lacking so included some stock photos. Both are gorgeous in person. And excellent quality, made in Italy.

These pieces are going to be staples for years to come!


----------



## sookilala

Aerdem said:


> Bought the gloves. Then saw the boots in the same design... Had to do it!
> 
> My photography skills are lacking so included some stock photos. Both are gorgeous in person. And excellent quality, made in Italy.
> 
> These pieces are going to be staples for years to come!



I love the boots!!!


----------



## Aerdem

sookilala said:


> I love the boots!!!


Thank you, breaking them in ASAP!


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

My new Prada Saffiano wallet. I purchased this from Prada, Bellagio, Las Vegas.


----------



## rafafaa




----------



## Aerdem

Treated myself to four more pairs of Prada shoes; two pairs of heels and two pairs of trainers.


----------



## dotty8

thebeautyjunkee said:


> My new Prada Saffiano wallet. I purchased this from Prada, Bellagio, Las Vegas.
> View attachment 4609647



Cute wallet!  I don't think it's saffiano, though, looks more like daino leather


----------



## Prada Psycho

thebeautyjunkee said:


> My new Prada Saffiano wallet. I purchased this from Prada, Bellagio, Las Vegas.
> View attachment 4609647





dotty8 said:


> Cute wallet!  I don't think it's saffiano, though, looks more like daino leather



@dotty8   It is daino/deerskin.


----------



## dotty8

^^ Exactly  

I got a navy nylon Prada tote this week  Finally something big enough to carry around all my stuff  
Pictured also together with my Prada Galleria bag... Sorry for the pyjamas action picture, I couldn't wait until the morning, lol


----------



## rx4dsoul

Diagramme in small [emoji4] love how light it is...much lighter than the Boy and the strap stays on my shoulder even when its not in crossbody !


----------



## IntheOcean

rx4dsoul said:


> Diagramme in small [emoji4] love how light it is...much lighter than the Boy and the strap stays on my shoulder even when its not in crossbody !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626235


Ohh, that's a beauty! Stunning color, too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

IntheOcean said:


> Ohh, that's a beauty! Stunning color, too.


Thank you...surprisingly its been a joy to use compared to the Chanel Boy and Classic.


----------



## ms_daa

Wanted this little bag back in the early 2000s when I was still studying at university, but could not afford it. So I just had to purchase the 2000 re-edition. And yes, it fits much more than you would think.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Today ! On my way to fesrivities....Haopy New Year everyone [emoji898][emoji485]


----------



## tiffanyann510

ms_daa said:


> Wanted this little bag back in the early 2000s when I was still studying at university, but could not afford it. So I just had to purchase the 2000 re-edition. And yes, it fits much more than you would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626736



Can you post some mod shots when you have a chance? I already have the crossbody one, but I’m considering getting this one too because I’m a crazy person and obsessed with these bags!


----------



## Aerdem

ms_daa said:


> Wanted this little bag back in the early 2000s when I was still studying at university, but could not afford it. So I just had to purchase the 2000 re-edition. And yes, it fits much more than you would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626736


I love it. Such a piece of Prada history!


----------



## ms_daa

Purchased a small printed saffiano wallet to go with my 2000 re-edition.


----------



## chvdtn

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Just got this new-to-me nylon Prada belt bag in navy. I love it! Any questions, ask away!
> I wanted a nylon belt bag instead of leather so it won't dig into my side when I'm sitting or moving around. Looking forward to wearing it to Disney World next summer!
> View attachment 4584791



Hi there! I'm thinking of getting the men's black nylon waist bag in the next few days but also caught up on the SS19 saffiano leather waist bag... How has this nylon bag treated you? I need an everyday type of bag-- errands, partying, festivals, shopping etc. Would love your feedback!


----------



## Aerdem

chvdtn said:


> Hi there! I'm thinking of getting the men's black nylon waist bag in the next few days but also caught up on the SS19 saffiano leather waist bag... How has this nylon bag treated you? I need an everyday type of bag-- errands, partying, festivals, shopping etc. Would love your feedback!


I’ve had a similar belt bag for about a year and a half now- and everything you mentioned.. this bag does! I love it! Also- when shopping in a busy city/out of the country.. it’s great to keep everything quite literally on your person. I never worry. The nylon is outstanding.


----------



## chvdtn

Aerdem said:


> I’ve had a similar belt bag for about a year and a half now- and everything you mentioned.. this bag does! I love it! Also- when shopping in a busy city/out of the country.. it’s great to keep everything quite literally on your person. I never worry. The nylon is outstanding.



Aw thanks for the quick reply! I live in San Francisco and just had the Saks store ship a saffiano out for me to look at but it would arrive Thursday. They have the nylon in stock though so I might take a peek tomorrow. So my guess is that you would highly recommend the nylon bag? Any chance you have an update pic? ^_^


----------



## chvdtn

Aerdem said:


> I’ve had a similar belt bag for about a year and a half now- and everything you mentioned.. this bag does! I love it! Also- when shopping in a busy city/out of the country.. it’s great to keep everything quite literally on your person. I never worry. The nylon is outstanding.


Could I also ask how the steel buckle/hardware has help up? Is it prone to scratches or discoloration?


----------



## Aerdem

chvdtn said:


> Could I also ask how the steel buckle/hardware has help up? Is it prone to scratches or discoloration?


I have a vintage belt bag I bought duirng a holiday in Tokyo (Japan is known for amazing authentic vintage), but I can tell you the quality of the metal hardware is excellent. Really no scratches. And the nylon is tough as hell. I wear this often in the elements- charity runs in the sun and rain. I would highly recommend!

And I live in SF as well- just in Saks the other day, ha.


----------



## chvdtn

Aerdem said:


> I have a vintage belt bag I bought duirng a holiday in Tokyo (Japan is known for amazing authentic vintage), but I can tell you the quality of the metal hardware is excellent. Really no scratches. And the nylon is tough as hell. I wear this often in the elements- charity runs in the sun and rain. I would highly recommend!
> 
> And I live in SF as well- just in Saks the other day, ha.



Yay thanks so much! Okay, so you definitely know how the weather is like lol. One of my best friends is always covering her goyard bag with her long hair when it starts to mist lol. Awesome, I think my decision is made!


----------



## chvdtn

In love


----------



## Aerdem

chvdtn said:


> In love


Congratulations, beautiful piece.


----------



## chvdtn

Aerdem said:


> Congratulations, beautiful piece.


Thanks for sharing your pics again! So excited to break this in during my Palm springs trip this weekend xo


----------



## chvdtn

Better pic of my two Prada items xo


----------



## Aerdem

Went for an actual vintage during this re-edition craze.. love that it comes with a past life.


----------



## chvdtn

Aerdem said:


> Went for an actual vintage during this re-edition craze.. love that it comes with a past life.



Gorgeous silohuette! How do you find your vintage pieces?


----------



## Aerdem

chvdtn said:


> Gorgeous silohuette! How do you find your vintage pieces?


Japanese sellers on eBay! Their laws are extremely strict about authenticity. And every item has been scrutinized for condition. I’ve actually been to a brick and mortar resell store in Tokyo (Brandoff)- one of the online sellers I go through. Everything is immaculate and legitimate.


----------



## chvdtn

Aerdem said:


> Japanese sellers on eBay! Their laws are extremely strict about authenticity. And every item has been scrutinized for condition. I’ve actually been to a brick and mortar resell store in Tokyo (Brandoff)- one of the online sellers I go through. Everything is immaculate and legitimate.



Omg thanks so much-- I wonder what influenced these laws! Gonna check it out


----------



## Gabs007

Aerdem said:


> Japanese sellers on eBay! Their laws are extremely strict about authenticity. And every item has been scrutinized for condition. I’ve actually been to a brick and mortar resell store in Tokyo (Brandoff)- one of the online sellers I go through. Everything is immaculate and legitimate.



I think the problem is if you are buying outside of your own country returns or claims are difficult, got an item where the material was different (they claimed leather, it was satin so it could not be repaired) and the condition was described as in need of TLC, it needed basically total and utter restoration, might have been a one off, but paying quite a bit for the auction, then import duties and sending and you have the issue with dealing with a transaction that is on another continent, a bit too risky.


----------



## Aerdem

Gabs007 said:


> I think the problem is if you are buying outside of your own country returns or claims are difficult, got an item where the material was different (they claimed leather, it was satin so it could not be repaired) and the condition was described as in need of TLC, it needed basically total and utter restoration, might have been a one off, but paying quite a bit for the auction, then import duties and sending and you have the issue with dealing with a transaction that is on another continent, a bit too risky.


Yes, definitely all concerns to consider. 

I make sure I go for sellers with long-standing positive feedback. And I only go for items in excellent condition. I haven’t had to pay any customs thus far.. and never had to return because I always ask for extra photos and do a ton of research before I make the purchase.


----------



## lazurite.ig

First time getting Prada Bucket Style Bag (Etiquette)
Comes with a nice pochette wallet. .
Style no: 1BA180


----------



## chvdtn

lazurite.ig said:


> First time getting Prada Bucket Style Bag (Etiquette)
> Comes with a nice pochette wallet. .
> Style no: 1BA180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640096
> View attachment 4640098



Gorgeous! Is this your everyday bag?


----------



## Jolena Angeline

After purchasing and loving my used Mini Promenade I went into Neiman’s to look at the Sidonie. At that $ range I wanted to make sure it was versatile and would work for everyday to weddings.  I hesitated on a nylon bucket in green (it was gorgeous) and the Panier in all the colors.  Even looked at YSL .... But I couldn’t leave without this


----------



## IntheOcean

Jolena Angeline said:


> After purchasing and loving my used Mini Promenade I went into Neiman’s to look at the Sidonie. At that $ range I wanted to make sure it was versatile and would work for everyday to weddings.  I hesitated on a nylon bucket in green (it was gorgeous) and the Panier in all the colors.  Even looked at YSL .... But I couldn’t leave without this
> View attachment 4641824


What a pretty little thing! What color is this?


----------



## Aerdem

Jolena Angeline said:


> After purchasing and loving my used Mini Promenade I went into Neiman’s to look at the Sidonie. At that $ range I wanted to make sure it was versatile and would work for everyday to weddings.  I hesitated on a nylon bucket in green (it was gorgeous) and the Panier in all the colors.  Even looked at YSL .... But I couldn’t leave without this
> View attachment 4641824


Very chic!


----------



## Aerdem

lazurite.ig said:


> First time getting Prada Bucket Style Bag (Etiquette)
> Comes with a nice pochette wallet. .
> Style no: 1BA180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640096
> View attachment 4640098


Love the blue accents!


----------



## Jolena Angeline

IntheOcean said:


> What a pretty little thing! What color is this?


The color is Nube. Translation =  nude grey??


----------



## dotty8

Jolena Angeline said:


> The color is Nube. Translation =  nude grey??



Nope, 'nube' means cloud in Italian  (synonym is also nuvola)


----------



## chvdtn

Jolena Angeline said:


> After purchasing and loving my used Mini Promenade I went into Neiman’s to look at the Sidonie. At that $ range I wanted to make sure it was versatile and would work for everyday to weddings.  I hesitated on a nylon bucket in green (it was gorgeous) and the Panier in all the colors.  Even looked at YSL .... But I couldn’t leave without this
> View attachment 4641824



So pretty! Great choice.


----------



## Aerdem

New vintage bag for work.


----------



## chvdtn

New work backpack!


----------



## Aerdem

chvdtn said:


> New work backpack!


Gorgeous! Love the one strap design.. something original and edgy.


----------



## chvdtn

Aerdem said:


> Gorgeous! Love the one strap design.. something original and edgy.



Always appreciate your input boo xo


----------



## Tryster0

Bought my first Prada piece last week in San Jose. I love how easy the nylon has been to live with and the mini-bag is useful too.


----------



## Aerdem

Tryster0 said:


> Bought my first Prada piece last week in San Jose. I love how easy the nylon has been to live with and the mini-bag is useful too.


I tried this one on- I prefer it over the women’s line version. The structured lines are striking!


----------



## lazurite.ig

chvdtn said:


> Gorgeous! Is this your everyday bag?


Weekend bag for now.


----------



## Brightcastle

My cross body camera bag I got for Christmas


----------



## Brightcastle




----------



## Prada Psycho

Brightcastle said:


> View attachment 4652406


Where did you get it?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Got sick of never carrying my leather Gaufres because of all the rain we've been having here.  Snagged this nearly new beauty from my favorite reseller. I'm selling two of my leather Gaufres back to them, so in my mind this one's paid for.  

My nearly new 2015 Ardesia Tessuto Nylon Gaufre (made in Italy, of course).  Hand carry or crossbody and perfect for all weather conditions.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Got sick of never carrying my leather Gaufres because of all the rain we've been having here.  Snagged this nearly new beauty from my favorite reseller. I'm selling two of my leather Gaufres back to them, so in my mind this one's paid for.
> 
> My nearly new 2015 Ardesia Tessuto Nylon Gaufre (made in Italy, of course).  Hand carry or crossbody and perfect for all weather conditions.
> 
> View attachment 4652542


Ohh, it's so pretty!  Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection.


----------



## Brightcastle

Prada Psycho said:


> Where did you get it?


I got it in the Prada outlet in Kildare Village, Ireland. It was €590 and I snagged an extra 18% off - was very happy with myself


----------



## xmaac

I bought a Prada Reissue in the nude colour today! While I do like the bag, I am second guessing on the colour..black or nude ?


----------



## Prada Psycho

xmaac said:


> View attachment 4654833
> 
> 
> I bought a Prada Reissue in the nude colour today! While I do like the bag, I am second guessing on the colour..black or nude ?


I like this one. Black is a dime a dozen.  This is more elegant.


----------



## Aerdem

xmaac said:


> View attachment 4654833
> 
> 
> I bought a Prada Reissue in the nude colour today! While I do like the bag, I am second guessing on the colour..black or nude ?


The nude is so nice. I have one nude nylon Prada piece (among all my black). Sometimes you just need a palate cleanser, so to speak.


----------



## amandacasey

It was between the medium black/grey and large black...I went with the large black Cahier in gold hardware! My first Prada bag. Once I saw the larger one, I was sold. Pics are from my SA... can’t wait to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## IntheOcean

amandacasey said:


> It was between the medium black/grey and large black...I went with the large black Cahier in gold hardware! My first Prada bag. Once I saw the larger one, I was sold. Pics are from my SA... can’t wait to pick it up tomorrow


Congrats, it's a beauty  The larger size looks great on you.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Congrats. A really gorgeous bag.


----------



## ElenaTS

amandacasey said:


> It was between the medium black/grey and large black...I went with the large black Cahier in gold hardware! My first Prada bag. Once I saw the larger one, I was sold. Pics are from my SA... can’t wait to pick it up tomorrow


I have the large in the silver studded version and it is FAB. I was always a bigger bag girl. But the large fit everything I needed. I couldn't believe it. So I carried it every day for almost a year. I am pretty rough and tumble on my bags, and mine looks BRAND new
 You will love yours. It looks fab on you. Enjoy ❤


----------



## amandacasey

ElenaTS said:


> I have the large in the silver studded version and it is FAB. I was always a bigger bag girl. But the large fit everything I needed. I couldn't believe it. So I carried it every day for almost a year. I am pretty rough and tumble on my bags, and mine looks BRAND new
> You will love yours. It looks fab on you. Enjoy ❤


Thank you! As I mentioned the pics are from my SA so that’s not me in the pic. I will be picking it up today though! Thanks again


----------



## amandacasey

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats, it's a beauty  The larger size looks great on you.


Heyy that’s not me in the pic as my SA txted me those pics but thank you! I will be picking it up this afternoon! Can’t wait


----------



## IntheOcean

amandacasey said:


> Heyy that’s not me in the pic as my SA txted me those pics but thank you! I will be picking it up this afternoon! Can’t wait


Oops, sorry  Yep, it did seem a bit odd to me that you said you're still waiting for the bag to arrive and yet already took pictures of yourself trying it on at the store, but I figured maybe for some reason you didn't buy it and decided to order online...


----------



## amandacasey

IntheOcean said:


> Oops, sorry  Yep, it did seem a bit odd to me that you said you're still waiting for the bag to arrive and yet already took pictures of yourself trying it on at the store, but I figured maybe for some reason you didn't buy it and decided to order online...


I picked it up and it’s pretty but the L on the Milano part is super raised and for $4000 cad I’m not super thrilled. They said they are hand sewn so there will be inconsistencies but to me, a skewed logo is a dealbreaker. I’m gonna go back tonite or tomorrow to see the other one they have, hopefully that one is good! It’s a neat bag that’s for sure


----------



## IntheOcean

amandacasey said:


> I picked it up and it’s pretty but the L on the Milano part is super raised and for $4000 cad I’m not super thrilled. They said they are hand sewn so there will be inconsistencies but to me, a skewed logo is a dealbreaker. I’m gonna go back tonite or tomorrow to see the other one they have, hopefully that one is good! It’s a neat bag that’s for sure


 
Exchange it or return and repurchase it, you're absolutely right in that for $4000 the bag should not have crooked letters on the logo smack dab in the middle of the front flap.


----------



## amandacasey

IntheOcean said:


> Exchange it or return and repurchase it, you're absolutely right in that for $4000 the bag should not have crooked letters on the logo smack dab in the middle of the front flap.


Unfortunately the other one was the same.. I returned. I liked the idea of my first prada bag. I’m looking for something unique and cool for every day, and the Cahier fit the bill


----------



## amandacasey

IntheOcean said:


> Exchange it or return and repurchase it, you're absolutely right in that for $4000 the bag should not have crooked letters on the logo smack dab in the middle of the front flap.


Pic for ref- check out the L on Milano.. and the RAD in prada, now that I’m looking again. The funny thing is, I noticed it already when the SA sent me a pic (I bought the bag through phone/text), but I figured it was just skewed perhaps from him using the “live” option when taking a photo with iPhone, which can sometimes cause distortion. But I did actually pick up on that and figured it was just something with the pic lol


----------



## IntheOcean

amandacasey said:


> Pic for ref- check out the L on Milano.. and the RAD in prada, now that I’m looking again. The funny thing is, I noticed it already when the SA sent me a pic (I bought the bag through phone/text), but I figured it was just skewed perhaps from him using the “live” option when taking a photo with iPhone, which can sometimes cause distortion. But I did actually pick up on that and figured it was just something with the pic lol


The RAD seems to be a bit higher than the rest of the letters, yes  And in Milano the letters MI now seem to be lower than the rest of the word... I've seen that quite a few times on the Authenticate this Prada thread when people were concerned with their bag's authenticity because of that, but it was just poor quality control of the recent years. They should've kept Milano on a plaque instead of changing it to separate letters.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Prada Psycho said:


> Got sick of never carrying my leather Gaufres because of all the rain we've been having here.  Snagged this nearly new beauty from my favorite reseller. I'm selling two of my leather Gaufres back to them, so in my mind this one's paid for.
> 
> My nearly new 2015 Ardesia Tessuto Nylon Gaufre (made in Italy, of course).  Hand carry or crossbody and perfect for all weather conditions.
> 
> View attachment 4652542


Nice! 
I love Prada nylon bags in general.  They are so lightweight and carefree.


----------



## amandacasey

IntheOcean said:


> The RAD seems to be a bit higher than the rest of the letters, yes  And in Milano the letters MI now seem to be lower than the rest of the word... I've seen that quite a few times on the Authenticate this Prada thread when people were concerned with their bag's authenticity because of that, but it was just poor quality control of the recent years. They should've kept Milano on a plaque instead of changing it to separate letters.


Thank you for your reassurance/ would you have kept it? As my first prada I definitely had higher expectations


----------



## IntheOcean

amandacasey said:


> Thank you for your reassurance/ would you have kept it? As my first prada I definitely had higher expectations


No, I wouldn't. I feel like with hand-made designer items, there will be imperfections, of course, and that's fine. But not right in the middle, on the logo. You can always purchase that bag later. 

This is luxury, you should be excited and happy to own the item, otherwise, there's no point.

ETA: I looked at the pictures of the bag again and it's really, really noticeable. My Saffiano Lux tote has the letters a bit crooked, too, but just a bit. I was fine with it because I got the bag pre-loved at a great price. But you're paying full price (I'm guessing?) and buying it new, from a boutique. It just shouldn't be unsatisfactory.


----------



## Pinkie*

Thanks to authentication from ladies on purse forum


----------



## amandacasey

IntheOcean said:


> No, I wouldn't. I feel like with hand-made designer items, there will be imperfections, of course, and that's fine. But not right in the middle, on the logo. You can always purchase that bag later.
> 
> This is luxury, you should be excited and happy to own the item, otherwise, there's no point.
> 
> ETA: I looked at the pictures of the bag again and it's really, really noticeable. My Saffiano Lux tote has the letters a bit crooked, too, but just a bit. I was fine with it because I got the bag pre-loved at a great price. But you're paying full price (I'm guessing?) and buying it new, from a boutique. It just shouldn't be unsatisfactory.


Thank you for your reply. I totally agree that you should be excited to own the item. I really like that edgy vibe of the Cahier. Maybe I’ll buy one again down the road. I was however a bit worried about that smooth leather; even the new bags had tiny nicks in them. In terms of the letters, it was super noticeable in person even, I couldn’t handle keeping it like that. Especially brand new, full price from the boutique. My mom has a saffiano with definitely much better lettering; I was surprised that both the large Cahiers had similar crooked lettering. I wasn’t bothered to look at the smaller, medium size as I felt that was too small and if I want a small, special bag, then I may as well look for something else entirely

The logo (and hardware) to me is what my eye goes to/my favorite part of the bag. I’m cool with certain imperfections, and the SA even mentioned that it’s hand stitched so each letter is hand punched, but yeah like you said; smack dab in the middle of the logo... sighh
I want to order one online sight unseen but I’m sure the same thing will happen


----------



## IntheOcean

amandacasey said:


> Thank you for your reply. I totally agree that you should be excited to own the item. I really like that edgy vibe of the Cahier. Maybe I’ll buy one again down the road. I was however a bit worried about that smooth leather; even the new bags had tiny nicks in them. In terms of the letters, it was super noticeable in person even, I couldn’t handle keeping it like that. Especially brand new, full price from the boutique. My mom has a saffiano with definitely much better lettering; I was surprised that both the large Cahiers had similar crooked lettering. I wasn’t bothered to look at the smaller, medium size as I felt that was too small and if I want a small, special bag, then I may as well look for something else entirely
> 
> The logo (and hardware) to me is what my eye goes to/my favorite part of the bag. I’m cool with certain imperfections, and the SA even mentioned that it’s hand stitched so each letter is hand punched, but yeah like you said; smack dab in the middle of the logo... sighh
> I want to order one online sight unseen but I’m sure the same thing will happen


I personally think the Cahier is very beautiful and if you like it even after this rather disappointing experience, you should definitely try ordering it online. If there's something wrong with the bag, you can always send it back. Yes, it's a hassle, I know. But I have definitely seen Cahiers that have their lettering straight, so I guess it's just a matter of luck.


----------



## IntheOcean

Pinkie* said:


> Thanks to authentication from ladies on purse forum


Classic and gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Pinkie*

IntheOcean said:


> Classic and gorgeous! Congrats


thank you! I am now wanting the red one!


----------



## IntheOcean

Pinkie* said:


> thank you! I am now wanting the red one!


There was a time, long ago, when I thought having the exact same bag in multiple colors was super weird, to put it nicely. Now I totally get it


----------



## LanaA

New Prada bag


----------



## pingu888

Went shopping with hubby today for his ski pants and ended up with this leather jacket and mules.  It's funny that you always find something when you're not looking.  Happy for what i paid, mule $160, jacket $480.  Can anyone recommend care for the nappa leather jacket? BTW purchased at outlet in Toronto .


----------



## IntheOcean

pingu888 said:


> Went shopping with hubby today for his ski pants and ended up with this leather jacket and mules.  It's funny that you always find something when you're not looking.  Happy for what i paid, mule $160, jacket $480.  Can anyone recommend care for the nappa leather jacket? BTW purchased at outlet in Toronto .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668438
> View attachment 4668439
> View attachment 4668439


Love the mules, and what a great deal you got!


----------



## Aerdem

pingu888 said:


> Went shopping with hubby today for his ski pants and ended up with this leather jacket and mules.  It's funny that you always find something when you're not looking.  Happy for what i paid, mule $160, jacket $480.  Can anyone recommend care for the nappa leather jacket? BTW purchased at outlet in Toronto .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668438
> View attachment 4668439
> View attachment 4668439


Amazing deals, I’m in love with that jacket!


----------



## pingu888

IntheOcean said:


> Love the mules, and what a great deal you got!


Thank you so much.  It was such a great deal i couldn't pass on it.


----------



## pingu888

Aerdem said:


> Amazing deals, I’m in love with that jacket!


Thank you!  The leather is so buttery and soft.  Couldn't resist based on the price as i think it was $4000 retail back in 2018. Can't  wait for better weather to use.


----------



## Aerdem

pingu888 said:


> Thank you!  The leather is so buttery and soft.  Couldn't resist based on the price as i think it was $4000 retail back in 2018. Can't  wait for better weather to use.


Yes- deal of a lifetime!! Just incredible.


----------



## mcwee

I just like the robot print. Got the backpack few years back and saw the tote recently.


----------



## IntheOcean

mcwee said:


> I just like the robot print. Got the backpack few years back and saw the tote recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670799
> View attachment 4670800


Super fun print!


----------



## Dmurphy1

New to me tessuto gaufre tote.  Size is perfect, of course light as a feather and crossbodys beautifully  !! Still think Prada is my first love !!


----------



## MarkWoo

Just got my brand new waist bag aka fannypack. I used to have one that Virgil Abloh wore before. Then I sold it less than a year I bought cause I feel it’s a little too big on me, I always wore it in crossybody way, My chest basically had been covered by the bag. Then again I miss the functionality of the bag. So I decide to bought this one. Pretty minimal but still can hold all the essentials I need to carry with me. I was gonna buy it from boutique. But the store I went, the SA is very unfriendly and inpatient though. So I got out the store without buying anything. Saw this bag on Farfetch. But I have bad experience with them last time I purchased. Basically the bag I bought years ago, I got authentication by our Prada experts on Purseforum. They weren’t sure it’s authentic,so I returned the bag. But to be clear, I didn’t think they send me a knock-off. Maybe some customers returned the fake one and maybe the store( which is Browns from UK) didn’t notice at all. I wasn’t gonna get authentication at the very beginning till I saw the lining is weird and the smell is not right from a Italian-made Prada bag. This time I ask customer service which boutique would send me the bag if I purchased. They told me it will send by Prada warehouse in Italy directly. So I bought it Tuesday morning. They shipped from Italy on Wednesday, and I got it today. They even send it with a paper bag, just like you bought from stores. It’s been a while to bought a new bag. I’m very happy with this purchase.




Here it’s unboxing video(edited), just in case something went wrong. I could proof with ease.


----------



## Marmotte

My last purchase from Luisaviaroma -25% coupon 
In love!
Stay safe all !


----------



## IntheOcean

Marmotte said:


> My last purchase from Luisaviaroma -25% coupon
> In love!
> Stay safe all !
> View attachment 4693293
> View attachment 4693294


Congrats!!
While I do like the bag, the strap is what caught my attention, it's so pretty. It's not from this bag, is it?


----------



## Marmotte

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats!!
> While I do like the bag, the strap is what caught my attention, it's so pretty. It's not from this bag, is it?


Yes the strap comes with the bag. I love the stripes on the strap and on the inside. The price was also very good with the LVR coupon


----------



## IntheOcean

Marmotte said:


> Yes the strap comes with the bag. I love the stripes on the strap and on the inside. The price was also very good with the LVR coupon


Oh, for some reason I totally thought the bag was only hand-carry, so thanks! 
Yep, LVR have really good sales sometimes.


----------



## aizCold17

Got the 2005 reedition in black. ❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

aizCold17 said:


> Got the 2005 reedition in black. ❤️


Congrats!  You styled it really well.


----------



## aizCold17

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats!  You styled it really well.


Thanks ❤️


----------



## lie13

I'm really loving the comeback of the Prada Nylon. Checkout what I picked up:


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Dmurphy1

aizCold17 said:


> Got the 2005 reedition in black. ❤️


This bag is on my wish list !!  I love it !


----------



## ghoulish

Here's my black Re-Edition 2005.


----------



## lemt619

I bought this Prada Saffiano tote from The RealReal last week and I just love it paired with my LV silk scarf that I have had for 9-10 years now. Too bad we are on lockdown and I can’t carry it anywhere!


----------



## IntheOcean

lemt619 said:


> I bought this Prada Saffiano tote from The RealReal last week and I just love it paired with my LV silk scarf that I have had for 9-10 years now. Too bad we are on lockdown and I can’t carry it anywhere!


It looks super lovely with the LV scarf! Congrats on your purchase.
I feel you, I haven't carried my bags anywhere for three weeks - after having bought two bags I really, really love right before this craze started.


----------



## lemt619

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lemt619

A bit of a more graceful photo


----------



## dignatius

A new-to-me Cervo Antik Hobo (BR3575) in cacao.  Lovely patina built up and drapes like a luxurious fabric.


----------



## IntheOcean

dignatius said:


> A new-to-me Cervo Antik Hobo (BR3575) in cacao.  Lovely patina built up and drapes like a luxurious fabric.
> 
> View attachment 4732946


Stunning bag!   The patina and that mushy leather are TDF.


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> A new-to-me Cervo Antik Hobo (BR3575) in cacao.  Lovely patina built up and drapes like a luxurious fabric.
> 
> View attachment 4732946


Beauty! I need to drag mine out once we can actually go somewhere!


----------



## dignatius

muchstuff said:


> Beauty! I need to drag mine out once we can actually go somewhere!



The problem is that I have a backlog of spring bags that I haven't been able to carry yet...   So this baby will have to go back into its dustbag until Autumn.  First world problems


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> The problem is that I have a backlog of spring bags that I haven't been able to carry yet...   So this baby will have to go back into its dustbag until Autumn.  First world problems


Indeed!


----------



## nashpoo

My new re editions!


----------



## Aerdem

Newest pieces... calf leather slides, nylon headband, and a nylon bustier (fall/winter 2018 runway).


----------



## a-s

obsessed with this color


----------



## blindf0ldme

My new baby. Men's one strap saffiano back pack from Prada's mens spring summer 2020 collection


----------



## Aerdem

blindf0ldme said:


> My new baby. Men's one strap saffiano back pack from Prada's mens spring summer 2020 collection
> View attachment 4744261


Love the single strap!


----------



## jzxjzx845

blindf0ldme said:


> My new baby. Men's one strap saffiano back pack from Prada's mens spring summer 2020 collection
> View attachment 4744261


this is amazing how are you liking it?


----------



## blindf0ldme

jzxjzx845 said:


> this is amazing how are you liking it?


I absolutely adore it ! The only thing I wish it had was the D ring/hook on the shoulder strap like the 2005 reissues...so I can attach a little prada coin purse or something . I normally wear it cross body in front of my chest ..  it's such a statement piece. I highly recommend this back pack.


----------



## MarkWoo

Ran errands today with my new babe. My first non-black(sort of) nylon bag. It’s very very small but looks so cute and fresh. It’s quite heavy for its size. But I Love it. It’s so adorable!


----------



## jzxjzx845

blindf0ldme said:


> I absolutely adore it ! The only thing I wish it had was the D ring/hook on the shoulder strap like the 2005 reissues...so I can attach a little prada coin purse or something . I normally wear it cross body in front of my chest ..  it's such a statement piece. I highly recommend this back pack.



I think I’m gonna have to check it out! Sounds like the perfect little bag for Summer too


----------



## blindf0ldme

me wearing my new prada one strap mini back pack. Love how versatile this little guy is. my fav is wearing it cross body in front of my chest and carrying it like a top handle is a cute option too. I'm so in love   a lot of people be looking at it giving me the side eye haha


----------



## mk1997

Got my second re-edition bag! First was in black, this time in the pineapple yellow.


----------



## pinkrose398

I got these white leather espadrilles from Nordstrom for half price, but I can’t decide whether or not to keep them. They’re a bit big on me (I normally wear a 39 in designer shoes but these are 39.5). I’ve always wanted Chanel espadrilles but they don’t do half sizes and I’m in between a 39 and 40 for their espadrilles. Thoughts?


----------



## IntheOcean

pinkrose398 said:


> I got these white leather espadrilles from Nordstrom for half price, but I can’t decide whether or not to keep them. They’re a bit big on me (I normally wear a 39 in designer shoes but these are 39.5). I’ve always wanted Chanel espadrilles but they don’t do half sizes and I’m in between a 39 and 40 for their espadrilles. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4774489
> View attachment 4774490


Those look good on you. If you like the color, I'd keep them!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

pinkrose398 said:


> I got these white leather espadrilles from Nordstrom for half price, but I can’t decide whether or not to keep them. They’re a bit big on me (I normally wear a 39 in designer shoes but these are 39.5). I’ve always wanted Chanel espadrilles but they don’t do half sizes and I’m in between a 39 and 40 for their espadrilles. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4774489
> View attachment 4774490



They’re super cute! That style is versatile. Could you maybe add a little insert so that they don’t feel too big? 

Looks aside, don’t keep them unless you can easily picture them with a few outfits in your wardrobe.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Newest is my Prada crystal charm.


----------



## pixiestyx00

So not technically my newest, but honestly I have no idea where else to show this off lol. I was so beyond excited when the bowling bag came back out that I grabbed it in black because it’s so classic but then I had to have this because it’s amazing  I added a couple of Twillies to be extra extra


----------



## moissydan98

little vlad


----------



## IntheOcean

daniellainez67 said:


> little vlad
> View attachment 4799924


Oh wow, I had no idea this little guy existed! It's super cute!


----------



## moissydan98

my new-to-me prada messenger! been really getting into this brand lately


----------



## ce_1992

My new Prada wallet and key case! Wallet was a birthday present from last month, and the key case arrived today   




Always dreamed of owning Prada items since I was in Junior High, so I'm very happy to have these lovely timeless pieces in my collection.

Quick question Prada lovers - my wallet was ordered from the Prada US site and did not come with an authenticity card, but my key case, ordered from Farfetch and it did have an authenticity card. Is it normal to not get a card? Both came with the RFID notice so I'm not concerned, mostly curious!


----------



## Brightcastle

My newest bag in my collection


----------



## IntheOcean

ce_1992 said:


> My new Prada wallet and key case! Wallet was a birthday present from last month, and the key case arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4824994
> 
> 
> Always dreamed of owning Prada items since I was in Junior High, so I'm very happy to have these lovely timeless pieces in my collection.
> 
> Quick question Prada lovers - my wallet was ordered from the Prada US site and did not come with an authenticity card, but my key case, ordered from Farfetch and it did have an authenticity card. Is it normal to not get a card? Both came with the RFID notice so I'm not concerned, mostly curious!


Congrats! Such a pretty pair.   
Can't comment on the lack of authenticity card, sorry. Perhaps they just forgot to include one? 



Brightcastle said:


> My newest bag in my collection
> 
> View attachment 4825384


Congrats! Beautiful bag, I just love the classic shape of it.  And it's nice to see some soft leather by Prada for a change, not Saffiano and/or nylon.


----------



## Cookie18

Does anyone have this new Prada bag? It’s the larger size of the two sizes available. I love it as an everyday bag as it’s spacious and so light.  Tossing up between this and the saint laurent Niki in medium but I think this is not as heavy. Opinions please would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Brightcastle said:


> My newest bag in my collection
> 
> View attachment 4825384


This red is really pretty. 
What is this bag called?


----------



## Brightcastle

Sunshine mama said:


> This red is really pretty.
> What is this bag called?


Thank you!
I don’t know the name and don’t have the card with me to check, sorry. If you are looking for one I purchased it in an outlet but it may be in a mainline store too (as has been the case with other items I have bought).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Brightcastle said:


> Thank you!
> I don’t know the name and don’t have the card with me to check, sorry. If you are looking for one I purchased it in an outlet but it may be in a mainline store too (as has been the case with other items I have bought).


Thank you.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My newest Poshmark gem: a Prada cosmetic case (with a cute twilly I also found on Poshmark) I plan to use as a mini wristlet.


----------



## IntheOcean

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> My newest Poshmark gem: a Prada cosmetic case (with a cute twilly I also found on Poshmark) I plan to use as a mini wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 4827862


Soooo cute!    The dusty pink color goes lovely with the twilly, too. Great find.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

It’s actually light grey, lol... the lighting was kinda weird that day.  But thank you! (I thought about getting a leather clip-on wristlet strap, but I was a bit worried about scratching the hardware, so I decided to do this instead.)


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

2005 re edition in navy


----------



## barbie90

Finally got this re-edition bag


----------



## candypoo

Freshly delivered!   
Contacted my local store at 11.30am and I received it by 1.30pm.
The colour is amazing in real life!


----------



## MarkWoo

My new italy-made camera bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

MarkWoo said:


> My new italy-made camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 4840651
> View attachment 4840653


Nice!  I guess most of the nylon bags are _not_ made in Italy these days?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Oh, I love how casual and sporty all these nylon bags look! I'd love one myself too!


----------



## MarkWoo

IntheOcean said:


> Nice!  I guess most of the nylon bags are _not_ made in Italy these days?



yes, some of their nylon bags are made in China, India and Romania etc. you can smell the difference between Italy-made bags and others. Just a fun fact I found.


----------



## Clifmar

I just got the 2005 re-edition in saffiano leather. I love it!


----------



## baghag91

dope!


candypoo said:


> Freshly delivered!
> Contacted my local store at 11.30am and I received it by 1.30pm.
> The colour is amazing in real life!
> View attachment 4838965


----------



## queenp1n

Another re-editon here.  I originally wanted the baby blue nylon but was too late so when I saw that they had the saffiano in baby blue I knew I had to get it!  Side note: this was an anniversary gift from hubby, and we met in 2005, so it's kind of perfect.


----------



## travelbliss

*Do you know how hard it is to find a carrier case for a flip phone these days ?? 
I finally found the perfectly sized cell phone case for my Samsung Z Flip 5G: Nylon Mini Pouch :*








 It's the small things that meet your needs that make me


----------



## IntheOcean

travelbliss said:


> *Do you know how hard it is to find a carrier case for a flip phone these days ??
> I finally found the perfectly sized cell phone case for my Samsung Z Flip 5G: Nylon Mini Pouch :*
> 
> View attachment 4853202
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853188


Wow, it does fit perfectly in that pouch!


----------



## candypoo

2nd Prada re-edition in a month. Really need to move myself to ban island


----------



## moissydan98

vlad has a friend now‍!! it’s kind of hard to see, but the head is like a shimmery holographic mother-of-pearl-type material...so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chanellover2015

MarkWoo said:


> yes, some of their nylon bags are made in China, India and Romania etc. you can smell the difference between Italy-made bags and others. Just a fun fact I found.



whaaaat?!! I had no idea of this. Wow


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Found this baby on Poshmark and couldn’t resist. The exact colorway and style I wanted, in barely used condition, for a couple hundred off the retail price. I don’t know if this is the one that Neiman’s had for $990...? Because the Duet Shoulder bag is $1,290 on the Prada site, so I’d be surprised if there was that much of a price discrepancy. Anywho! I’m happy to have scored this awesome little bag. It’s a deep, brownish green hue with a black saffiano handle + strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Found this baby on Poshmark and couldn’t resist. The exact colorway and style I wanted, in barely used condition, for a couple hundred off the retail price. I don’t know if this is the one that Neiman’s had for $990...? Because the Duet Shoulder bag is $1,290 on the Prada site, so I’d be surprised if there was that much of a price discrepancy. Anywho! I’m happy to have scored this awesome little bag. It’s a deep, brownish green hue with a black saffiano handle + strap.
> 
> View attachment 4869097
> 
> View attachment 4869098


It's very cute! Congrats!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Sunshine mama said:


> It's very cute! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Found this baby on Poshmark and couldn’t resist. The exact colorway and style I wanted, in barely used condition, for a couple hundred off the retail price. I don’t know if this is the one that Neiman’s had for $990...? Because the Duet Shoulder bag is $1,290 on the Prada site, so I’d be surprised if there was that much of a price discrepancy. Anywho! I’m happy to have scored this awesome little bag. It’s a deep, brownish green hue with a black saffiano handle + strap.
> 
> View attachment 4869097
> 
> View attachment 4869098


Very pretty color! Congrats


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty color! Congrats



Thank you! It’ll definitely be placed heavily in my Fall rotation. I also noticed it goes really well with a green, swingy utility coat I bought last winter, so that’s a nice bonus!


----------



## mj67812

Couldnt resist this adorable bag!


----------



## blindf0ldme

My new Prada 2005 re edition in saffiano leather and one of my fav Prada perfumes Infusions de Iris


----------



## muchstuff

I forgot to post this beauty when I got her a couple of weeks or so back...


----------



## Prada Psycho

muchstuff said:


> I forgot to post this beauty when I got her a couple of weeks or so back...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888915


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWGeous!!! 

This when Prada was on it's game, big time!


----------



## muchstuff

Prada Psycho said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWGeous!!!
> 
> This when Prada was on it's game, big time!


Thanks, she really is something, isn't she?


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> I forgot to post this beauty when I got her a couple of weeks or so back...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888915


OH my god    Stunner of a bag! And I love the color, both neutral and a statement.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> OH my god    Stunner of a bag! And I love the color, both neutral and a statement.


Thanks!


----------



## blindf0ldme

My new Prada Brique bag in Cinnamon


----------



## IntheOcean

blindf0ldme said:


> My new Prada Brique bag in Cinnamon
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894219
> View attachment 4894221


That's a really nice color!


----------



## Galgali

Re-edition 2005


----------



## moissydan98

eye charm is the newest addition to the lil robot family


----------



## Sunshine mama

blindf0ldme said:


> My new Prada Brique bag in Cinnamon
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894219
> View attachment 4894221


I just looked up this bag and oh I love it so much!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bagdabaggies

I'm too lazy to post a photo, but I finally found and bought the Prada Vela nylon bag with studded straps that was first released in 2018!

Might post a modelling photo when I am able to go out again since its lockdown here in my country at the moment


----------



## blindf0ldme

If you haven't tried Prada's high end perfume line omg.... I need them all ! They r crazy good


----------



## muchstuff

blindf0ldme said:


> If you haven't tried Prada's high end perfume line omg.... I need them all ! They r crazy good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917246


What's the price point? I love the packaging.


----------



## blindf0ldme

muchstuff said:


> What's the price point? I love the packaging.



They are $300 each. And exclusive to only Saks and of course Prada's website. They smell amazing and are super strong and each come with a prada silk pouch


----------



## muchstuff

blindf0ldme said:


> They are $300 each. And exclusive to only Saks and of course Prada's website. They smell amazing and are super strong and each come with a prada silk pouch


I haven't worn fragrance in years (asthma) but I could be tempted...thanks for the info!


----------



## tweeety

I’m so happy to add her to my collection...don’t know why I waited so long to get her. Truly one of Prada best style IMO


----------



## IntheOcean

tweeety said:


> I’m so happy to add her to my collection...don’t know why I waited so long to get her. Truly one of Prada best style IMO


I completely agree, it's one of the prettiest bags by Prada! Congratulations.


----------



## lpsimer

It’s been awhile since I have purchased a Prada even though I still love the brand. I have been looking for the mini Prada Panier in black and red on preloved market.  It’s been slim pickens so I thought I’d try Nordstrom and get the points. For 3 months I looked and then one day the bag was suggested to me in my feed and I realized Nordstrom called it something else. SMH. Really? I’m a smarter shopper than this!! I can’t believe it took this long to figure it out. Anyway, she’s mine and I love the mini size!!!


----------



## bunnyd

Just recently purchased this crystal re-edition 2000 my SA showed me. I’m screaming!! Apparently they’re limited edition and only like 10 or something in the US to be purchased in store only. I was able to call to have it shipped to me though


----------



## candypoo

Got the  coin purse today
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## a-s

bunnyd said:


> Just recently purchased this crystal re-edition 2000 my SA showed me. I’m screaming!! Apparently they’re limited edition and only like 10 or something in the US to be purchased in store only. I was able to call to have it shipped to me though
> View attachment 4935433



how lucky that bag is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bunnyd said:


> Just recently purchased this crystal re-edition 2000 my SA showed me. I’m screaming!! Apparently they’re limited edition and only like 10 or something in the US to be purchased in store only. I was able to call to have it shipped to me though
> 
> View attachment 4935433


This is dead drop gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

candypoo said:


> Got the  coin purse today
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4935508
> 
> View attachment 4937017


Oh my gosh!!!!
Love them all!
Is the Longchamp a current model?
Is the coin purse a current model?


----------



## candypoo

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!
> Love them all!
> Is the Longchamp a current model?
> Is the coin purse a current model?



Yes all current models for the holiday season


----------



## a-s

finally received my prada boots today and i love them how they fit but one of the boots has wrinkles/scuffing...
really want to keep them because they are sold out now but debating a return


----------



## IntheOcean

a-s said:


> finally received my prada boots today and i love them how they fit but one of the boots has wrinkles/scuffing...
> really want to keep them because they are sold out now but debating a return
> View attachment 4937299
> 
> View attachment 4937300
> 
> View attachment 4937301


Um... If you bought those as new, definitely return them. Even if they were priced at $100, they should be new and _not_ look like they've been worn three times. And this is a luxury item, so...
They do look nice, though!  But there are many other boots like these on the market by other brands, that would arrive at your door new in pristine condition.


----------



## candypoo

bunnyd said:


> Just recently purchased this crystal re-edition 2000 my SA showed me. I’m screaming!! Apparently they’re limited edition and only like 10 or something in the US to be purchased in store only. I was able to call to have it shipped to me though
> 
> View attachment 4935433



Don't have this in my country.. Lucky you!


----------



## candypoo

Finally it's in my country


----------



## blindf0ldme

View attachment 4960967


----------



## blindf0ldme




----------



## IntheOcean

blindf0ldme said:


> View attachment 4960971


Lovely Brique! Congrats.  What's your opinion on Prada fragrances?


----------



## blindf0ldme

IntheOcean said:


> Lovely Brique! Congrats.  What's your opinion on Prada fragrances?


I highly recommend the Prada perfumes especially the higher end ones. They are soooooo strong and unique !


----------



## coniglietta

My mini re-edition







It looks so adorable!


----------



## HannaHal

coniglietta said:


> My mini re-edition
> 
> View attachment 4967893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967898
> 
> 
> It looks so adorable!



OMG Love. It looks fantastic on you!

Where were you able to find one? Im in Canada and I can't find anywhere.


----------



## coniglietta

HannaHal said:


> OMG Love. It looks fantastic on you!
> 
> Where were you able to find one? Im in Canada and I can't find anywhere.



Thank you
I live in South Korea and it was available online. There might be a store locator on the website that tells availability. I've also seen some people suggest calling stores in their area. Good luck!


----------



## fanki1983

The new updated version Brique 2021.  The difference is the strap - this time the strap is canvas not leather which I prefer as I like the bag to sit up high when wearing for the trend.  Also one external zip compartment is gone (old Brique has two external compartments)  so the new one only 1 zip compartment that's it.  Bag is made in Italy and its price is slightly cheaper than the old Brique bag.

They just have another small price increase like 5% or so.  Since 2020 the price increase has been nearly 20%.....  So even thought they don't have the brown cinnamon colour. that I prefer...  I still pull the trigger as Brique been out of stock in my country since before xmas for ALL colours.  The lux market during pandemic is nuts!

the SA even gifted me a giant booklet for the runway women this year with Raf Simons - a nice. touch and customer service.

Very Happy today!!


----------



## Reni_

Finally!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fanki1983 said:


> The new updated version Brique 2021.  The difference is the strap - this time the strap is canvas not leather which I prefer as I like the bag to sit up high when wearing for the trend.  Also one external zip compartment is gone (old Brique has two external compartments)  so the new one only 1 zip compartment that's it.  Bag is made in Italy and its price is slightly cheaper than the old Brique bag.
> 
> They just have another small price increase like 5% or so.  Since 2020 the price increase has been nearly 20%.....  So even thought they don't have the brown cinnamon colour. that I prefer...  I still pull the trigger as Brique been out of stock in my country since before xmas for ALL colours.  The lux market during pandemic is nuts!
> 
> the SA even gifted me a giant booklet for the runway women this year with Raf Simons - a nice. touch and customer service.
> 
> Very Happy today!!
> 
> View attachment 4979578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979579


Love this bag's silhouette!! Congrats!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Too lazy to take my own pics, but here's my latest score.  I borrowed the pics from the listing on Yoogi's Closet.  I had some serious cervical spinal surgery last year and am dealing with some issues related to that, so I need lightweight messenger bags.  Wasn't sure this would be big enough, but the price was too good to pass it up. Plus I could always return it. Bonus that it was Made in Italy.  I was pleasantly surprised that my bare bones essentials all fit in the bag since it's flat.  I would have preferred a flat bottom bag over the flat style to have a bit of maneuvering room, but it works nicely for me.  I'll get around to taking my own pics one of these days, but for now enjoy these.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Too lazy to take my own pics, but here's my latest score.  I borrowed the pics from the listing on Yoogi's Closet.  I had some serious cervical spinal surgery last year and am dealing with some issues related to that, so I need lightweight messenger bags.  Wasn't sure this would be big enough, but the price was too good to pass it up. Plus I could always return it. Bonus that it was Made in Italy.  I was pleasantly surprised that my bare bones essentials all fit in the bag since it's flat.  I would have preferred a flat bottom bag over the flat style to have a bit of maneuvering room, but it works nicely for me.  I'll get around to taking my own pics one of these days, but for now enjoy these.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996058
> View attachment 4996059


Congrats! That's a really pretty color. Nice to see a nylon Prada made in Italy for a change, too.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats! That's a really pretty color. Nice to see a nylon Prada made in Italy for a change, too.



If it's not Made in Italy, it's not coming into my house!


----------



## poopsie

Prada Psycho said:


> Got sick of never carrying my leather Gaufres because of all the rain we've been having here.  Snagged this nearly new beauty from my favorite reseller. I'm selling two of my leather Gaufres back to them, so in my mind this one's paid for.
> 
> My nearly new 2015 Ardesia Tessuto Nylon Gaufre (made in Italy, of course).  Hand carry or crossbody and perfect for all weather conditions.
> 
> View attachment 4652542



My UHG 
I just had to come visit it again


----------



## elenachoe

Bucket bag & re edition2005
Love Both


----------



## ghoulish

elenachoe said:


> Bucket bag & re edition2005
> Love Both
> 
> View attachment 5011276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011278
> View attachment 5011276
> View attachment 5011277
> View attachment 5011278
> View attachment 5011279


Love the bucket bag!


----------



## elenachoe

balenciamags said:


> Love the bucket bag!


Thanks it is pretty and very nice casual bag!!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

elenachoe said:


> Bucket bag & re edition2005
> Love Both
> 
> View attachment 5011276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011278
> View attachment 5011276
> View attachment 5011277
> View attachment 5011278
> View attachment 5011279


Love the color of the bucket bag! And the blazer you're wearing is very pretty


----------



## elenachoe

IntheOcean said:


> Love the color of the bucket bag! And the blazer you're wearing is very pretty


 Thanks so much! Blazer is from Sandro paris they make good ones!


----------



## pillsandpurses

Can’t take my eyes off of her   
I don’t think I can upload videos here but I’ll be posting more on my Instagram


----------



## Moxisox

Pouch!


----------



## muchstuff

My second Cervo Antik...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> My second Cervo Antik...
> 
> View attachment 5013043


Gorgeous leather!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous leather!


Thanks, it’s addictive.


----------



## lianedy

My first ever Prada item  I added 2 metal rings so I can use it as a bag too


----------



## dotty8

lianedy said:


> My first ever Prada item  I added 2 metal rings so I can use it as a bag too



Congrats, I have that one too... it's very practical to use inside a large tote as well


----------



## ghoulish

My newest addition! 

It’s a real color chamelion. In some lights it’s more blue, others it leans on the gray side. Either way I couldn’t be happier with it!


----------



## Leo the Lion

I haven't purchased a Prada bag in 19 years but this limited edition bag stole my heart. I did a full unboxing video on my YouTube Channel: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Addicted_to_LV

Leo the Lion said:


> I haven't purchased a Prada bag in 19 years but this limited edition bag stole my heart. I did a full unboxing video on my YouTube Channel: Leo Lion LV


Love it!!    I also purchased this one, comming tomorrow !!   I´ve just watched your YouTube!  Woooow great unboxing!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Addicted_to_LV said:


> Love it!!    I also purchased this one, comming tomorrow !!   I´ve just watched your YouTube!  Woooow great unboxing!!


Thanks my friend! Congrats on your beauty too! Twinning )


----------



## Addicted_to_LV

Leo the Lion said:


> Thanks my friend! Congrats on your beauty too! Twinning )





It’s here!!!! In love  Twinnies!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Addicted_to_LV said:


> View attachment 5022988
> 
> It’s here!!!! In love  Twinnies!!


It is perfect!!! Congrats on scoring this, so tough to get one!! YAY!!


----------



## Addicted_to_LV

Leo the Lion said:


> It is perfect!!! Congrats on scoring this, so tough to get one!! YAY!!


Thank you so much sweet you!!    So happy and grateful!


----------



## Addicted_to_LV

Leo the Lion said:


> It is perfect!!! Congrats on scoring this, so tough to get one!! YAY!!


And Congrats to you as well !!!!


----------



## Biogirl1

New to me! (Well, I got her in late December I think via Fashionphile) City Calfskin Belle


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leo the Lion said:


> I haven't purchased a Prada bag in 19 years but this limited edition bag stole my heart. I did a full unboxing video on my YouTube Channel: Leo Lion LV


It's gorgeous!


----------



## IntheOcean

Biogirl1 said:


> New to me! (Well, I got her in late December I think via Fashionphile) City Calfskin Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028368


I've never seen that bag before, it's stunning! Congrats.


----------



## winter_knight

balenciamags said:


> My newest addition!
> 
> It’s a real color chamelion. In some lights it’s more blue, others it leans on the gray side. Either way I couldn’t be happier with it!
> 
> View attachment 5020023


I love this color. Still on the fence about it though.


----------



## ghoulish

winter_knight said:


> I love this color. Still on the fence about it though.


So far, the color has held up well from daily use, but time will tell! This is my first pastel nylon.


----------



## mango107

Got this beautiful bucket bag last month!


----------



## Nekko

Love seeing all your beauties! I got the Crystal re-edition myself. Super in love. Haven’t felt this way about a bag in quite sometime. @Leo the Lion I just realized I literally watched your video the other day and that’s what really sold me the bag


----------



## IntheOcean

mango107 said:


> Got this beautiful bucket bag last month!
> View attachment 5037536


Beautiful leather! Congrats 



Nekko said:


> Love seeing all your beauties! I got the Crystal re-edition myself. Super in love. Haven’t felt this way about a bag in quite sometime. @Leo the Lion I just realized I literally watched your video the other day and that’s what really sold me the bag
> 
> View attachment 5037587


Certainly an eye-catcher!  (Reminded me suddenly of a disco ball!)


----------



## Leo the Lion

Nekko said:


> Love seeing all your beauties! I got the Crystal re-edition myself. Super in love. Haven’t felt this way about a bag in quite sometime. @Leo the Lion I just realized I literally watched your video the other day and that’s what really sold me the bag
> 
> View attachment 5037587


Hi Doll, I am so happy you were able to find one!! Isn't it so beautiful? Twins!! Thank you for watching my video! XOXO


----------



## maris.crane

Liked the 2005 so much, had to buy the 2000 (thanks for the gift cards Mom and Dad! )

It’s looking more yellow-y/eggshell below but it is a true, bright white.


----------



## muggles

Guessing this wasn’t too popular! Anyway it should be here on Wednesday, my first Prada. I couldn’t resist the leather lining! Couldn’t find any info on it at all
here in the forum!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My latest. 
I've wanted this bag in a different pink when it first launched.  I missed out while waiting for a great sale that never showed up. 
So when I saw this pink one at a great deal in new condition,  I jumped on it!


----------



## blindf0ldme

Sunshine mama said:


> My latest.
> I've wanted this bag in a different pink when it first launched.  I missed out while waiting for a great sale that never showed up.
> So when I saw this pink one at a great deal in new condition,  I jumped on it!
> View attachment 5052685


Omg wow that's a super cute shade of pink


----------



## Biogirl1

Sunshine mama said:


> My latest.
> I've wanted this bag in a different pink when it first launched.  I missed out while waiting for a great sale that never showed up.
> So when I saw this pink one at a great deal in new condition,  I jumped on it!
> View attachment 5052685


I have the larger version in dark green. Congrats! How much can you fit in this smaller one?


----------



## Sunshine mama

blindf0ldme said:


> Omg wow that's a super cute shade of pink


Thank you! I love it too!


Biogirl1 said:


> I have the larger version in dark green. Congrats! How much can you fit in this smaller one?


Thank you! 
I usually carry small handbags.
I can easily put in my LV coin card holder, a coin pouch,  my large Samsung Galaxy Note phone, keys, a small pencil pouch with my lip balm and a lipstick. I could easily put in my mask, a small hand sanitizer, and some other skinny doodads, like another lipstick or something. 
I am not sure if you are familiar with LV's petit sac plat, but this one fits a little more than the petit sac plat.


----------



## jzxjzx845

Nekko said:


> Love seeing all your beauties! I got the Crystal re-edition myself. Super in love. Haven’t felt this way about a bag in quite sometime. @Leo the Lion I just realized I literally watched your video the other day and that’s what really sold me the bag
> 
> View attachment 5037587


Wow looks so amazing here! The perfect going out bag! How easy was it to get your hands on?


----------



## slytheringirl

I got this a couple months ago from a preloved website (I had it authenticated by a professional and it's legit). You can see the dent on the bottom corner, but that honestly doesn't bother me at all. I'm not really a tote person (because I find them a little uncomfortable), but I can wear it crossbody and I love that. I also took off the keyring thing because I don't like those.

This is my first Prada, and I love it. I love how structured it is, and it really makes sure my things inside aren't going anywhere. Even if it's in the backseat of my car and happens to tip over, my things are very secure.


----------



## Namwan-

Loving this bag, it’s so functional!


----------



## IntheOcean

slytheringirl said:


> I got this a couple months ago from a preloved website (I had it authenticated by a professional and it's legit). You can see the dent on the bottom corner, but that honestly doesn't bother me at all. I'm not really a tote person (because I find them a little uncomfortable), but I can wear it crossbody and I love that. I also took off the keyring thing because I don't like those.
> 
> This is my first Prada, and I love it. I love how structured it is, and it really makes sure my things inside aren't going anywhere. Even if it's in the backseat of my car and happens to tip over, my things are very secure.


Congrats on your first Prada!  Very pretty bag!


----------



## slytheringirl

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your first Prada!  Very pretty bag!



Thank you!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Posted in the Chanel forum... i purchased the Chanel today and the Prada was a late night drunken purchase but it’s going back. Maybe it’s just me, but the re edition is not worth the price. I think I’m going to return it and get a cahier or small/mini double zip tote


----------



## LovemrsP

Namwan- said:


> Loving this bag, it’s so functional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066945



Hey hun! This is gorgeous!! Do you find it gets dirty easy? Such a nice colour!


----------



## nashpoo

Picked this up today!


----------



## Namwan-

nashpoo said:


> Picked this up today!
> View attachment 5071835
> View attachment 5071836
> View attachment 5071837
> View attachment 5071838



What colour is this? Please show some modelling pics!


----------



## Namwan-

LovemrsP said:


> Hey hun! This is gorgeous!! Do you find it gets dirty easy? Such a nice colour!



Yes, it gets dirty very easily.




This happened less than five minutes after I used it for the first time. Luckily, I had baby wipes with me (as suggested by my SA) and used them to clean it, and it worked!


----------



## LovemrsP

Namwan- said:


> Yes, it gets dirty very easily.
> 
> View attachment 5071874
> 
> 
> This happened less than five minutes after I used it for the first time. Luckily, I had baby wipes with me (as suggested by my SA) and used them to clean it, and it worked!



Thanks for your reply - maybe I’ll get a dark colour xoxox


----------



## Lilly124

Just got these beauties.


----------



## nashpoo

Delete


----------



## nashpoo

Namwan- said:


> What colour is this? Please show some modelling pics!


I believe it's alabaster!


----------



## a-s

had to share this very special prada cleo i picked up today ♥️
pictures don’t do it justice, the iridescent colors shift and sparkle in the light ✨


----------



## ElenaTS

a-s said:


> View attachment 5078757
> 
> had to share this very special prada cleo i picked up today ♥
> pictures don’t do it justice, the iridescent colors shift and sparkle in the light ✨


I just saw an SA post pics of this in this color and pink. This is STUNNING!!!! Enjoy this beautiful bag.


----------



## Catash

Prada nylon backpack as my new mommy bag! Ordered from Prada.com. The new style medium came with a pouch.


----------



## Rhl2987

My first Prada bag. I love this for the practicality!


----------



## shopanonymous

ElenaTS said:


> I just saw an SA post pics of this in this color and pink. This is STUNNING!!!! Enjoy this beautiful bag.





a-s said:


> View attachment 5078757
> 
> had to share this very special prada cleo i picked up today ♥
> pictures don’t do it justice, the iridescent colors shift and sparkle in the light ✨


I just saw Mel Solderra's video about this bag - I'm sure it looks even more beautiful in person! What a unique and gorgeous find!


----------



## a-s

shopanonymous said:


> I just saw Mel Solderra's video about this bag - I'm sure it looks even more beautiful in person! What a unique and gorgeous find!



thank you ♥️ i watched her video too which is how i first saw the bag and immediately texted my SA


----------



## brnicutie

I’ve been rocking my Prada crystal bag for the last week. Everywhere I go people want to touch it, lol. It’s very in your face, because it sparkles so much. I live in Hawaii and got the bag for 10% off. Score!


----------



## Ellie1647

Cookie18 said:


> Does anyone have this new Prada bag? It’s the larger size of the two sizes available. I love it as an everyday bag as it’s spacious and so light.  Tossing up between this and the saint laurent Niki in medium but I think this is not as heavy. Opinions please would be great. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825843
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825854


Hi, did you get this bag?


----------



## atoizzard5

Purchased this pouch wristlet that was on sale from Italist! It is nearly half the price listed on Prada Canada site. 

I have a Prada waist bag that I wear more in the fall/winter so I wanted a smaller piece to use in spring/summer. It is actually quite spacious and can fit what I would put in a smaller purse: https://www.italist.com/ca/women/bags/clutches/prada-cosmetics-pouch/11298935/11467485/prada/

I really like that it has a wide, flat bottom and there is a pocket inside as well! Wristlet can also be removed to use as a regular pouch. If anyone is looking for a similar piece check this one out!


----------



## catmdl

My new Prada re-edition - and I got one Made In Italy. A wonderful birthday present to myself. It’s so light and carefree  - I’m obsessed!


----------



## serendipity28

Hi, guys - just purchased my first Prada Bag (the Cahier in Royal blue - Inchiostro), but noticed the brass hardware on the base had discoloration/fading and got an exchange in the same color. Unfortunately, the new one has some discoloration too (although minor compared to the first one), and some scratches. And the SA informed me that there's no more bags in that color for her to transfer. As much as I love the color, was wondering if it's worth keeping especially looking at the price. Or go in for another color (Sea blue/black) since I don't want the all-black & all other colors are sold out. Please advise, would really appreciate it. Thank you!










Also, below is the alternate Sea Blue option.


----------



## averagejoe

serendipity28 said:


> Hi, guys - just purchased my first Prada Bag (the Cahier in Royal blue - Inchiostro), but noticed the brass hardware on the base had discoloration/fading and got an exchange in the same color. Unfortunately, the new one has some discoloration too (although minor compared to the first one), and some scratches. And the SA informed me that there's no more bags in that color for her to transfer. As much as I love the color, was wondering if it's worth keeping especially looking at the price. Or go in for another color (Sea blue/black) since I don't want the all-black & all other colors are sold out. Please advise, would really appreciate it. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5088492
> View attachment 5088493
> View attachment 5088494
> View attachment 5088498
> View attachment 5088499
> View attachment 5088496
> View attachment 5088497
> 
> 
> Also, below is the alternate Sea Blue option.
> 
> View attachment 5088512


Looks like normal shop wear with the bottom edges showing a bit of rubbing from sitting on a shelf for a period of time. The scuffs look like handling by the sales associates and/or customers.

Was the original one that you exchanged for this other one in better condition? 

I don't suggest getting another colour. It may have the same shop wear, and you may probably don't like the colour as much since you wanted the colour you originally got.

A friend of mine owns the Chanel Boy in Caviar and after a few uses, the leather in exactly the same spots on the bottom of the flap developed scuffing. It is just the nature of bags like this which don't have any metal feet (even metal feet get scratched over time).


----------



## Aerdem

Something old. Something new. Something old/new. 

-Vintage kitten heel mules (restored by my brilliant cobbler).

-Brushed leather logo loafers.

-Re-nylon pouch (Prada’s new initiative implementing econyl technology to turn ocean plastic waste/fiber waste into nylon).


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

my newest! the aqua color re edition 2005, this color is incredible


----------



## Dmurphy1

Just ordered from Yoogis Closet and anxiously waiting her arrival !!!


----------



## Swathi

mk1997 said:


> Got my second re-edition bag! First was in black, this time in the pineapple yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758695


how are you liking this color so far?


----------



## snibor

My new crystal bag.  Check out the reflection on the table it’s the blinding sparkle!  Lol. I did no editing of the photo.   Loving this bling.


----------



## ElenaTS

snibor said:


> My new crystal bag.  Check out the reflection on the table it’s the blinding sparkle!  Lol. I did no editing of the photo.   Loving this bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097265


GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## snibor

ElenaTS said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!


Thanks!  I know we’re bag twins!


----------



## ElenaTS

snibor said:


> Thanks!  I know we’re bag twins!


We are! Is it bad that I want the white too?


----------



## Dmurphy1

snibor said:


> My new crystal bag.  Check out the reflection on the table it’s the blinding sparkle!  Lol. I did no editing of the photo.   Loving this bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097265


Omggggg !!!!! Unbelievably gorgeous  !!


----------



## snibor

Dmurphy1 said:


> Omggggg !!!!! Unbelievably gorgeous  !!


Thanks!


----------



## Dmurphy1

She is here and gorgeous !!!! Absolutely perfect condition.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

I finally get to post in the Premier Designer forum!! I picked up this Prada Vitello Drive Bowler Bag. She needs a little TLC as she’s getting on in years, but the leather feels amazing.


----------



## Moxisox

poshyetthrifty said:


> I finally get to post in the Premier Designer forum!! I picked up this Prada Vitello Drive Bowler Bag. She needs a little TLC as she’s getting on in years, but the leather feels amazing.


Congrats! Beautiful bag


----------



## skyqueen

snibor said:


> My new crystal bag.  Check out the reflection on the table it’s the blinding sparkle!  Lol. I did no editing of the photo.   Loving this bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097265


Ugh...I'm so tempted. Love this bag


----------



## snibor

skyqueen said:


> Ugh...I'm so tempted. Love this bag


Go for it!  It’s very unique.  I think it could be dressed up or down.


----------



## London1980

A present to myself from the Prada outlet in Bicester... the studded Elektra. I am in love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> I forgot to post this beauty when I got her a couple of weeks or so back...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888915


I was revisiting this thread and realized again how gorgeous this ag is!!


----------



## brnicutie

My re-edition 2005 in cameo beige. I’m so lucky that my SA sourced it for me. It is no longer available.


----------



## catmdl

I stumbled across this beautiful Prada wicker basket bag at a local designer vintage / consignment shop. It was in brand new condition and a fraction of the retail price - honestly thought it was one of the most beautiful / unique bags I’ve ever seen! Perfect for summer ❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

catmdl said:


> I stumbled across this beautiful Prada wicker basket bag at a local designer vintage / consignment shop. It was in brand new condition and a fraction of the retail price - honestly thought it was one of the most beautiful / unique bags I’ve ever seen! Perfect for summer ❤


Congrats! Very unique-looking bag.


----------



## fantajisan

Saw this bag in store and couldn't resist! It's like nano speedy / multi pochette accessoires / nylon re-issue had a perfect little baby.


----------



## goodcrush

fantajisan said:


> Saw this bag in store and couldn't resist! It's like nano speedy / multi pochette accessoires / nylon re-issue had a perfect little baby.



I saw this one too! Can you tell me if a mini Pochette sits comfortable in the bag or if it’s too tall to easily zip?


----------



## fantajisan

goodcrush said:


> I saw this one too! Can you tell me if a mini Pochette sits comfortable in the bag or if it’s too tall to easily zip?


Unfortunately I don't own a mini pochette, but I found it to be pretty roomy (could fit a thick-k-k passport holder, small wallet, hard sunglasses case, phone, with plenty of room to spare). The little pouch can fit a variety of things too - tried (one at a time) keys with 2 key fobs, airpods, iphone charger, airpods case, cards, lipsticks, hand sanitizer.


----------



## jelly-baby

Catash said:


> Prada nylon backpack as my new mommy bag! Ordered from Prada.com. The new style medium came with a pouch.



How are you finding this bag? I really want one but I’m worried about the buckles being awkward to get in and out of


----------



## landers379

nashpoo said:


> Picked this up today!
> View attachment 5071835
> View attachment 5071836
> View attachment 5071837
> View attachment 5071838


What color is this?? It’s beautiful!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Dmurphy1 said:


> She is here and gorgeous !!!! Absolutely perfect condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100040



So you're the lucky one!  I had my finger hovering over the CHECKOUT button on this one.  It was a silly stupid low price for this beauty.  The only reason I didn't buy it is that I had major neck surgery last year and this bag would be way too heavy for me to carry.  Does it still have that magical Prada leather scent?  That's the best part of Prada's older leather bags.


----------



## Sferics

Originally I wanted some black sneakers like perhaps Stella McCartney eclipse in all black, but something caught my eyes... 
I’d never thought these would be versatile and so easy to wear as their plateaus are sooooo wide 
Hey Prada, thank you for +7cm in "flat" shoes


----------



## tiffanyann510

Rhl2987 said:


> My first Prada bag. I love this for the practicality!
> 
> View attachment 5079287


I love her!  Do you know what her name is?  And where did you buy her from? I can't find her ANYWHERE.


----------



## Shejoh

This pretty baby just landed. Such a great sale find.


----------



## Sferics

Shejoh said:


> This pretty baby just landed. Such a great sale find.


Wow, this is so beautiful!


----------



## IntheOcean

Shejoh said:


> This pretty baby just landed. Such a great sale find.


What a pretty bag! Congrats.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Shejoh said:


> This pretty baby just landed. Such a great sale find.



This is one of the few new Pradas I actually like! It's a miracle!  Did you buy it at Prada?


----------



## Shejoh

Prada Psycho said:


> This is one of the few new Pradas I actually like! It's a miracle!  Did you buy it at Prada?



I know, right?  Of course the re-edition is everywhere and I already lived through that era so I'd not really looked at Prada for bags recently.  I started to like some shoes and then went digging deeper in the website for bags.  Saw this one pop up at Saks on sale and nabbed it.  Great quality for the price.  

Chanel has gotten so nuts on price lately that they have me looking. . . .


----------



## honolulu168

Here are my new Prada


----------



## ultravisitor

I was out shopping in Athens and didn't intend on purchasing a bag this big--I really thought I wanted one of the phone holders that can be worn crossbody--but the SA pointed out this bag and suggested I try it on. She said it was really popular and had just gotten restocked after being sold out for a while. It was the only one they had left. I loved it as soon as I tried it on, so...


----------



## averagejoe

ultravisitor said:


> I was out shopping in Athens and didn't intend on purchasing a bag this big--I really thought I wanted one of the phone holders that can be worn crossbody--but the SA pointed out this bag and suggested I try it on. She said it was really popular and had just gotten restocked after being sold out for a while. It was the only one they had left. I loved it as soon as I tried it on, so...
> 
> View attachment 5144949


I really like it! A very classic belt bag, in Prada style!


----------



## ultravisitor

averagejoe said:


> I really like it! A very classic belt bag, in Prada style!


Thank you! I was very surprised how much I liked it when I tried it on, and I was so happy that the SA suggested it to me. As you said: it's classic Prada. I'm going to get so much use out of it.


----------



## samfalstaff

This is more of a bag-of-the-day post. I got this lovely deerskin bag a while ago but had to douse it in baking soda for several weeks to remove the mold smell. The handles need some work too, but the leather is still soft and supple.


----------



## IntheOcean

samfalstaff said:


> This is more of a bag-of-the-day post. I got this lovely deerskin bag a while ago but had to douse it in baking soda for several weeks to remove the mold smell. The handles need some work too, but the leather is still soft and supple.
> View attachment 5149621


It looks absolutely stunning! I hope you'll get the handles and the corners (if they need it) touched up because this bag certainly deserves to shine.


----------



## samfalstaff

IntheOcean said:


> It looks absolutely stunning! I hope you'll get the handles and the corners (if they need it) touched up because this bag certainly deserves to shine.


Thanks! Corners are little worn, but that doesn't bother me as much as the handles. Will have to ponder how to rehab those.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Another preloved Cervo deerskin reveal! Thanks to the the authenticators here for being so helpful always! Especially @missfiggy for helping me with this particular one!


This hobo is an absolute stunner, and the deerskin is so incredibly soft and supple! I added an extra prada luggage tag I had from an old old prada I own!


----------



## IntheOcean

Yoshi1296 said:


> Another preloved Cervo deerskin reveal! Thanks to the the authenticators here for being so helpful always! Especially @missfiggy for helping me with this particular one!
> View attachment 5151617
> 
> This hobo is an absolute stunner, and the deerskin is so incredibly soft and supple! I added an extra prada luggage tag I had from an old old prada I own!


So very pretty! Wish there were more natural leathers in Prada's current collections and less Saffiano.


----------



## Yoshi1296

IntheOcean said:


> So very pretty! Wish there were more natural leathers in Prada's current collections and less Saffiano.



Thank you!!!

I completely agree. While I do like Saffiano it is not my preferred choice for that exact reason, it doesn't feel as natural.

This cervo leather is incredible, I thought it would feel more grainy and "rougher" because of its large grain look but this leather feels buttery soft, almost smooth like nappa. Once you touch it, the grains melt away and it feels so smooth, once you lift your finger the grains come back. It really is stunning!


----------



## IntheOcean

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I completely agree. While I do like Saffiano it is not my preferred choice for that exact reason, it doesn't feel as natural.
> 
> This cervo leather is incredible, I thought it would feel more grainy and "rougher" because of its large grain look but this leather feels buttery soft, almost smooth like nappa. Once you touch it, the grains melt away and it feels so smooth, once you lift your finger the grains come back. It really is stunning!


Yep, so much more luxurious than Saffiano, even if not as durable.


----------



## samfalstaff

IntheOcean said:


> So very pretty! Wish there were more natural leathers in Prada's current collections and less Saffiano.


I agree!


----------



## samfalstaff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Another preloved Cervo deerskin reveal! Thanks to the the authenticators here for being so helpful always! Especially @missfiggy for helping me with this particular one!
> View attachment 5151617
> 
> This hobo is an absolute stunner, and the deerskin is so incredibly soft and supple! I added an extra prada luggage tag I had from an old old prada I own!


Oh, that leather looks wonderful!


----------



## Yoshi1296

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that leather looks wonderful!



Thank you!


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Not exactly new but forgot to post this when it arrived!!  My gorgeous purple Prada Cahier!

Searched for almost 2 years to find one in the right condition/color/price. Originally wanted the version with the moon and stars. Decided it was a tiny bit too small and I wanted the more fun strap on the plain one. (maybe I'll still get the other if I find it at a good price, ha ha)


----------



## TraceySH

Haven't added a Prada in a long time....but had spotted this on the runway & waited for its arrival ....so voila! Violet!


----------



## allanrvj

Here’s my brique bag in black spazzolato that I got last month for my birfday. 





I love how pretty it is, and how easy it is to use. It has a canvas strap AND a handle, and it’s easy to open and get things in out of because of the expandable, accordion-like sides.  Fits everything I need including a folding Japanese fan 

This comes with a removable, tiny leather pouch attached to the strap but I’m not a fan so I just leave it at home.


----------



## Biogirl1

TraceySH said:


> Haven't added a Prada in a long time....but had spotted this on the runway & waited for its arrival ....so voila! Violet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159639
> View attachment 5159640


I love this color! Could you do a review? I’m interested in getting one too, but am wondering how functional it is and how easy it is to unzip the bag.


----------



## TraceySH

Biogirl1 said:


> I love this color! Could you do a review? I’m interested in getting one too, but am wondering how functional it is and how easy it is to unzip the bag.


Hi there! One of the big reasons I did get it was because of how easy it is to use. I tried it on yesterday and immediately thought, this is the kind of purse people have used forever because it's so easy (way before we were all into the fashion or status of them). Zipper doesn't have to be closed. It's pretty heavily padded under the top "beak" and sits nicely without having to have zipped. Zipper is easy to use if you need to close. Single cavity is a breeze & adjustable strap also easy to use (snaps like    many of the LV ones). I didn't love the teal for me, and didn't need black, but if they'd had other colors I would have gotten them in a heartbeat!! It's a great everyday bag. Hope that helps!


----------



## Biogirl1

TraceySH said:


> Hi there! One of the big reasons I did get it was because of how easy it is to use. I tried it on yesterday and immediately thought, this is the kind of purse people have used forever because it's so easy (way before we were all into the fashion or status of them). Zipper doesn't have to be closed. It's pretty heavily padded under the top "beak" and sits nicely without having to have zipped. Zipper is easy to use if you need to close. Single cavity is a breeze & adjustable strap also easy to use (snaps like    many of the LV ones). I didn't love the teal for me, and didn't need black, but if they'd had other colors I would have gotten them in a heartbeat!! It's a great everyday bag. Hope that helps!


Thanks—this helps a lot!


----------



## RosiePosiez

My newest handbag and first Prada bag! The red is gorgeous. ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> Here’s my brique bag in black spazzolato that I got last month for my birfday.
> 
> View attachment 5159689
> View attachment 5159690
> 
> 
> I love how pretty it is, and how easy it is to use. It has a canvas strap AND a handle, and it’s easy to open and get things in out of because of the expandable, accordion-like sides.  Fits everything I need including a folding Japanese fan
> 
> This comes with a removable, tiny leather pouch attached to the strap but I’m not a fan so I just leave it at home.


The Brique in this beautiful polished leather is amazing! It was love at first sight for me. Hadn't purchased a full priced Prada bag in a long time, until I saw this bag, and I had to have it right away.

Any mod shots, by the way? Would love to see how you style your bag.


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> The Brique in this beautiful polished leather is amazing! It was love at first sight for me. Hadn't purchased a full priced Prada bag in a long time, until I saw this bag, and I had to have it right away.
> 
> Any mod shots, by the way? Would love to see how you style your bag.


Thanks Joe. I will tag you when I post mod shots. I haven’t really taken a pic of myself wearing it


----------



## HJMcFly

TraceySH said:


> Hi there! One of the big reasons I did get it was because of how easy it is to use. I tried it on yesterday and immediately thought, this is the kind of purse people have used forever because it's so easy (way before we were all into the fashion or status of them). Zipper doesn't have to be closed. It's pretty heavily padded under the top "beak" and sits nicely without having to have zipped. Zipper is easy to use if you need to close. Single cavity is a breeze & adjustable strap also easy to use (snaps like    many of the LV ones). I didn't love the teal for me, and didn't need black, but if they'd had other colors I would have gotten them in a heartbeat!! It's a great everyday bag. Hope that helps!


Great info! The violet color is gorgeous. I’ve actually been eyeing this bag and it’s good to know some of it’s key features. One question, do you think it will sag once your items are in it or is it structured at the bottom?


----------



## TraceySH

HJMcFly said:


> Great info! The violet color is gorgeous. I’ve actually been eyeing this bag and it’s good to know some of it’s key features. One question, do you think it will sag once your items are in it or is it structured at the bottom?


No, it won't sag at all. It's padded, so the structure will remain pretty intact. It's a VERY functional bag!


----------



## allanrvj

averagejoe said:


> The Brique in this beautiful polished leather is amazing! It was love at first sight for me. Hadn't purchased a full priced Prada bag in a long time, until I saw this bag, and I had to have it right away.
> 
> Any mod shots, by the way? Would love to see how you style your bag.


Hi! I finally got to take pics. I usually carry it this way, but the angle looks so bad in this pic. I wish someone took a pic of me:


As you can see I'm wearing an H cashmere shawl that I made into a scarf. It's my first time to inquire for a bag at this store and I wanted them to see that I'm a fan of the brand. lol

Sometimes it goes to the front whenever I take out stuff.


----------



## averagejoe

allanrvj said:


> Hi! I finally got to take pics. I usually carry it this way, but the angle looks so bad in this pic. I wish someone took a pic of me:
> View attachment 5171532
> 
> As you can see I'm wearing an H cashmere shawl that I made into a scarf. It's my first time to inquire for a bag at this store and I wanted them to see that I'm a fan of the brand. lol
> 
> Sometimes it goes to the front whenever I take out stuff.
> View attachment 5171533


Looks great on you! I usually wear it like you have it in your second photo. I also wear it with the pouch attached on the strap because I really like the way it looks. I sometimes let the pouch dangle and swing around, while securing it at other times to give it a more polished look.


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> Hi! I finally got to take pics. I usually carry it this way, but the angle looks so bad in this pic. I wish someone took a pic of me:
> View attachment 5171532
> 
> As you can see I'm wearing an H cashmere shawl that I made into a scarf. It's my first time to inquire for a bag at this store and I wanted them to see that I'm a fan of the brand. lol
> 
> Sometimes it goes to the front whenever I take out stuff.
> View attachment 5171533



looking fab! prada's spazzolato is soooooo yummy!


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> looking fab! prada's spazzolato is soooooo yummy!


thankyew!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Found this cutie new on Mercari! Even came with the box. Fits my AirPod Pros.


----------



## IntheOcean

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Found this cutie new on Mercari! Even came with the box. Fits my AirPod Pros.
> 
> View attachment 5171989
> View attachment 5171990
> View attachment 5171992


Super cute!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

IntheOcean said:


> Super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Spicy87

Hello! This is my first time posting in this subforum. 

I found this bag at a Prada outlet store and had to buy it! 

And uhm… Does anyone know what this model might be called? Does
it even have a name?


----------



## Prada Psycho

Spicy87 said:


> Hello! This is my first time posting in this subforum.
> 
> I found this bag at a Prada outlet store and had to buy it!
> 
> And uhm… Does anyone know what this model might be called? Does
> it even have a name?
> 
> View attachment 5176271
> View attachment 5176272


Didn't it have a card with it?


----------



## IntheOcean

Spicy87 said:


> Hello! This is my first time posting in this subforum.
> 
> I found this bag at a Prada outlet store and had to buy it!
> 
> And uhm… Does anyone know what this model might be called? Does
> it even have a name?
> 
> View attachment 5176271
> View attachment 5176272


Very beautiful and elegant bag, congrats! The style number and the name should be on the card, although I suspect the name would be something generic.
Also, if you don't mind my asking, what is this leather? Calfskin?


----------



## Spicy87

Prada Psycho said:


> Didn't it have a card with it?



I haven‘t checked for a card.  Thank you! It says „Vitello Lux“ so I suppose that‘s the name? I know absolutely nothing about Prada. 



IntheOcean said:


> Very beautiful and elegant bag, congrats! The style number and the name should be on the card, although I suspect the name would be something generic.
> Also, if you don't mind my asking, what is this leather? Calfskin?



Thank you! 

I think I found the name - the card says „Vitello Lux.“ And yes, it‘s calfskin according to the little booklet.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Spicy87 said:


> I haven‘t checked for a card.  Thank you! It says „Vitello Lux“ so I suppose that‘s the name? I know absolutely nothing about Prada.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I think I found the name - the card says „Vitello Lux.“ And yes, it‘s calfskin according to the little booklet.



Looking at your card, in the upper left line, right under the gray bar that says "Prada" would have a description, but not normally a name.  I have a card here that says "Borsa A Mano" ("handbag" in Italian). Some say shopping tote or other vague descriptors.  If you'll post a photo here, I can walk you through yours.


----------



## Spicy87

Prada Psycho said:


> Looking at your card, in the upper left line, right under the gray bar that says "Prada" would have a description, but not normally a name.  I have a card here that says "Borsa A Mano" ("handbag" in Italian). Some say shopping tote or other vague descriptors.  If you'll post a photo here, I can walk you through yours.



Thank you! Here‘s the photo:


I also have a plastic card (the authenticity card?), but that one has less information.


----------



## IntheOcean

Spicy87 said:


> I haven‘t checked for a card.  Thank you! It says „Vitello Lux“ so I suppose that‘s the name? I know absolutely nothing about Prada.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I think I found the name - the card says „Vitello Lux.“ And yes, it‘s calfskin according to the little booklet.


Vitello is Italian for calfskin. I'm not sure what 'lux' means, but it's probably just a type of finish. Prada has Vitello daino, Vitello shine leathers, etc. According to the card, this bag doesn't have a specific name, just a shopping bag. That's OK, most Prada bags don't have names. The easiest way to find a Prada item is by its style number. Yours is 1BG368. You can google 'Prada 1BG368', but there isn't really any info about it, just that it is for sale on Giglio.


----------



## Spicy87

IntheOcean said:


> Vitello is Italian for calfskin. I'm not sure what 'lux' means, but it's probably just a type of finish. Prada has Vitello daino, Vitello shine leathers, etc. According to the card, this bag doesn't have a specific name, just a shopping bag. That's OK, most Prada bags don't have names. The easiest way to find a Prada item is by its style number. Yours is 1BG368. You can google 'Prada 1BG368', but there isn't really any info about it, just that it is for sale on Giglio.



Thank you for taking the time to explain.


----------



## IntheOcean

Spicy87 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain.


You're welcome!


----------



## ssicaa

My first Prada bag! I called a Saks boutique near me thinking I would ask to be placed on the waitlist, but they had one in stock! And it was brand new! The SA said someone pre-ordered but didn't end up taking it.  I was able to get it for the price listed online... I was told by another SA that there will be a price increase on it soon?


----------



## chaliyai

ssicaa said:


> My first Prada bag! I called a Saks boutique near me thinking I would ask to be placed on the waitlist, but they had one in stock! And it was brand new! The SA said someone pre-ordered but didn't end up taking it.  I was able to get it for the price listed online... I was told by another SA that there will be a price increase on it soon?



such a beauty! enjoy your new bag 

and unfortunately I can confirm the PI

--> on the German website the prices went up today 

So I think now it is time that they give us new colors. Not a fan of the currently available re-edition 2000 / 2005 color options


----------



## ElenaTS

ssicaa said:


> My first Prada bag! I called a Saks boutique near me thinking I would ask to be placed on the waitlist, but they had one in stock! And it was brand new! The SA said someone pre-ordered but didn't end up taking it.  I was able to get it for the price listed online... I was told by another SA that there will be a price increase on it soon?


ENJOY!!! I love mine. Be prepared for double and triple takes. It gets lots of stares. Cheers!!!


----------



## RJ_Online93

Thank you for this post. I’ve been looking at information for this new edition.


fanki1983 said:


> The new updated version Brique 2021.  The difference is the strap - this time the strap is canvas not leather which I prefer as I like the bag to sit up high when wearing for the trend.  Also one external zip compartment is gone (old Brique has two external compartments)  so the new one only 1 zip compartment that's it.  Bag is made in Italy and its price is slightly cheaper than the old Brique bag.
> 
> They just have another small price increase like 5% or so.  Since 2020 the price increase has been nearly 20%.....  So even thought they don't have the brown cinnamon colour. that I prefer...  I still pull the trigger as Brique been out of stock in my country since before xmas for ALL colours.  The lux market during pandemic is nuts!
> 
> the SA even gifted me a giant booklet for the runway women this year with Raf Simons - a nice. touch and customer service.
> 
> Very Happy today!!
> 
> View attachment 4979578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979579


----------



## Moxisox

My first pair of Prada sneakers!


----------



## vandie14

after searching for a backpack that is both lightweight and durable, i finally found this beauty ❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

vandie14 said:


> after searching for a backpack that is both lightweight and durable, i finally found this beauty ❤


Congrats!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

daniellainez67 said:


> little vlad
> View attachment 4799924


I love this! I have a thing for robots. I'm waiting for mine that I ordered 5 days ago. Still hasn't shipped.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Prada Psycho has been engaging in too much retail therapy, courtesy of my favorite reseller.  Here's my 2017 City Calf Crossbody.  Still too small to put the extras in it,  but bigger than its little sister, my studded Elektra saffiano calf crossbody.  One thing I don't like about the City Calf is that the strap has no adjustment options.  Fortunately, I'm short so it lands exactly where I like my crossbody bags to hit.


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## Bal&ValGal




----------



## jzxjzx845

Love this so much! Perfect for the upcoming holiday season too


----------



## jzxjzx845

Bal&ValGal said:


> View attachment 5213942



Love this so much! Perfect for the upcoming holiday season too


----------



## Sferics

Finally I found a Pradamaila Disco!


----------



## barcoimage

Hi everyone! I’m new to the site but i was super excited to find out the founder is a guy! This is a photo of my current Prada bags in rotation! The blue tote and the brown tote are my favorites. The small green pouch is actually a folding jacket that i use as a clutch.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Just bought this backpack a few months ago, and the robot charm, which I love. I have a thing for robots so when I saw this, I had to have it.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sferics said:


> Finally I found a Pradamaila Disco!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216681


This is so cute! Where did you find it? At a store or their website?


----------



## Sferics

Mid Century Gal said:


> This is so cute! Where did you find it? At a store or their website?


Thank you!  I found it on Vestiaire Col. 
I think Prada sold these little guys just in 2018 and never again


----------



## Sferics

Mid Century Gal said:


> Just bought this backpack a few months ago, and the robot charm, which I love. I have a thing for robots so when I saw this, I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219325
> View attachment 5219326



What do you say, I have a thing for robots, too!   

(unfortunately, my Vlad has no arms at the moment, but I think I can fix it)

PS: These kitties!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sferics said:


> What do you say, I have a thing for robots, too!
> 
> (unfortunately, my Vlad has no arms at the moment, but I think I can fix it)
> 
> PS: These kitties!
> 
> View attachment 5219778


I love these robots on your backpack. So cute!


----------



## IntheOcean

Mid Century Gal said:


> Just bought this backpack a few months ago, and the robot charm, which I love. I have a thing for robots so when I saw this, I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219325
> View attachment 5219326


Very pretty backpack & charm! And the kitties, too


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty backpack & charm! And the kitties, too


Thank you!


----------



## joheinous

I have this bag on hold at Neiman Marcus. it's the Prada System nappa patchwork bag in white. Has anyone seen this bag? Am I crazy to want it in white? I need your feedback. Thanks! Oh, they don't have it in stock in black or blush, but could order it. I'm kind of tired of black bags, so I thought this would be fun, but it's $$$


----------



## Aerdem

barcoimage said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to the site but i was super excited to find out the founder is a guy! This is a photo of my current Prada bags in rotation! The blue tote and the brown tote are my favorites. The small green pouch is actually a folding jacket that i use as a clutch.


Love your nylon collection.. and love the fact that you reimagine uses for pieces other than intended! I do the same (I interchange one of my bum bags as a top often) Prada nylon is the best!


----------



## Aerdem

Mid Century Gal said:


> Just bought this backpack a few months ago, and the robot charm, which I love. I have a thing for robots so when I saw this, I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219325
> View attachment 5219326


Love, love the Prada robots! The house is futuristic, so it makes absolute sense. They are so fun!


----------



## Aerdem

Sferics said:


> Finally I found a Pradamaila Disco!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216681


This little guy makes me so happy… the checkerboard makes me think of Prada boutique flooring as well as Alice In Wonderland. Two of my favorite “places” in life!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

joheinous said:


> I have this bag on hold at Neiman Marcus. it's the Prada System nappa patchwork bag in white. Has anyone seen this bag? Am I crazy to want it in white? I need your feedback. Thanks! Oh, they don't have it in stock in black or blush, but could order it. I'm kind of tired of black bags, so I thought this would be fun, but it's $$$
> View attachment 5229439


I adore white bags be they leather or nylon.  However, the upkeep isn't worth the look to me.  If you have a white bag loaded to go and decide to wear denim that day? Oops!  Not to mention our natural oils in our skin that get all over it. 

My two cents worth and exactly why I own no white bags.  Even ivory colored bags are a "forget it" in my world.


----------



## joheinous

Yes, all so very true. White bags require too much babying.


----------



## thehappymom

Saw this at an online platform
Looks quite unique to me as it can put ipad/laptop for work
Any idea how much it is in the boutique?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Leo the Lion

This beauty is so GORGEOUS!! I was on the waiting list for 9
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 months!


----------



## snibor

Leo the Lion said:


> This beauty is so GORGEOUS!! I was on the waiting list for 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> months!


Congrats!  So cute!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Just got my sparkly Barbie bag today as well! Twins @Leo the Lion


----------



## Leo the Lion

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Just got my sparkly Barbie bag today as well! Twins @Leo the Lion


GORGEOUS!!!! Love it on you, Congrats! I will release my unboxing video of mine tomorrow morning. Made in Italy!! That sparkle!!! Such a happy bag for these uncertain times. It matches my new VCA pendant. The satin details though.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Leo the Lion said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! Love it on you, Congrats! I will release my unboxing video of mine tomorrow morning. Made in Italy!! That sparkle!!! Such a happy bag for these uncertain times. It matches my new VCA pendant. The satin details though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242788


I'll make sure to tune in for your video tmr!  Let us both enjoy these bags


----------



## Leo the Lion

Got my unboxing video up!! It is so pretty in the sunlight.


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

New ballet flats from Prada  && shoe stuffer from local shop here in Philippines


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Got the nylon backpack as my new work bag.  It's great to be hands-free and the nylon is the perfect all-weather material for rainy Seattle.  I also love the mixing of the "old" classic style with the new Re-Nylon material.  As a bonus, I got this while on vacation so I'll have great memories attached to it.  This is my third Prada bag so far and I think I'm hooked!


----------



## monkyjib

My little pouches for travel organization!


----------



## IntheOcean

monkyjib said:


> My little pouches for travel organization!
> View attachment 5258241


Cuties!


----------



## Moxisox

I plan to use this as a carefree travel bag/pouch.


----------



## Elena S

She came with me back home from Paris  Over €100 cheaper than buying in Sweden where I live.


----------



## autumn_gold

Purchased as a Christmas gift!


----------



## Krystelle_S

My first Prada purchase! I had been wanting the Re-Nylon medium backpack ($1750usd) until I found this at the outlet yesterday for $945. I was a little hesitant about the snap buckle but I actually think it will be more functional since I plan to use it for theme parks, travel, etc.


----------



## bisousx

Prada Monolith Ankle Boots - from Nordstrom website


----------



## elzi

Needed this in my collection!


----------



## Chaliya

I sold my prada re-edition 2005 few months ago and kinda miss it sometimes

i am currently thinking about purchasing the 2000 now. I did not like the saffiano trimming as it wore down/rubbed off very quickly 


what do you guys think?


----------



## monkyjib

I got a pair of sandals a while ago but recently added another pair as they are super comfy!


----------



## tarable901

elenachoe said:


> Bucket bag & re edition2005
> Love Both
> 
> View attachment 5011276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011278
> View attachment 5011276
> View attachment 5011277
> View attachment 5011278
> View attachment 5011279


So lovely! What color is the bucket bag?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Krystelle_S said:


> My first Prada purchase! I had been wanting the Re-Nylon medium backpack ($1750usd) until I found this at the outlet yesterday for $945. I was a little hesitant about the snap buckle but I actually think it will be more functional since I plan to use it for theme parks, travel, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5262488


I saw this at the outlet, and thought the price was good. Congrats!


----------



## monkyjib

After getting rid of my 15+ years old nylon messenger, I got this for an upcoming upcountry trip. It’s nice to feel a brand new nylon lol! Especially loving the little pouch it came with.


----------



## grkgrk34

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Got the nylon backpack as my new work bag.  It's great to be hands-free and the nylon is the perfect all-weather material for rainy Seattle.  I also love the mixing of the "old" classic style with the new Re-Nylon material.  As a bonus, I got this while on vacation so I'll have great memories attached to it.  This is my third Prada bag so far and I think I'm hooked!
> 
> View attachment 5255422



I am looking to get one of these soon for work also. May I ask how its been holding up so far? Also, can you tell me if it fits a laptop? I can't seem to find a solid answer for that anywhere.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

grkgrk34 said:


> I am looking to get one of these soon for work also. May I ask how its been holding up so far? Also, can you tell me if it fits a laptop? I can't seem to find a solid answer for that anywhere.


I’ve only been using it for about 6 weeks, but so far so good!  I’m very happy with it overall.  I don’t carry a laptop for work so I tried mine and my husband’s just now — the 15” did not fit at all but the 13” fit just fine.  It seemed to work better horizontally, and also had some room leftover for a sleeve (second photo).


----------



## grkgrk34

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> I’ve only been using it for about 6 weeks, but so far so good!  I’m very happy with it overall.  I don’t carry a laptop for work so I tried mine and my husband’s just now — the 15” did not fit at all but the 13” fit just fine.  It seemed to work better horizontally, and also had some room leftover for a sleeve (second photo).
> 
> View attachment 5282941
> 
> View attachment 5282943


I'm so glad you are happy with the bag so far! I really appreciate you looking into this for me and for sharing these photos to help me get a better idea of what it would look like inside. Thank you so much!!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

grkgrk34 said:


> I'm so glad you are happy with the bag so far! I really appreciate you looking into this for me and for sharing these photos to help me get a better idea of what it would look like inside. Thank you so much!!


Happy to help!  Please let us know if you get it and what you think of it!


----------



## Fashion412

She's smaller than I remember, but I'm so glad to have this bag in my collection since I couldn't afford it back in 2000


----------



## silviap90

I got the monolith ankle boots. Honestly I was intimidated by them when I unboxed them but I’m warming up to them fast. It’s because my style is usually very girly so that is slightly out of my comfort level


----------



## jelly-baby

Moxisox said:


> I plan to use this as a carefree travel bag/pouch.
> View attachment 5258637




Hey how are you liking this pochette?  I've just ordered one as it looked like a good size (compared to some similar styles).


----------



## jelly-baby

grkgrk34 said:


> I am looking to get one of these soon for work also. May I ask how its been holding up so far? Also, can you tell me if it fits a laptop? I can't seem to find a solid answer for that anywhere.



I have the same bag, which I bought last summer.  Mine is from the Prada outlet (UK) so the two front pockets are zipper closure.  I used for a couple of holidays and regularly as a day bag.  It is showing no wear at all other than some minor fluffing around the two front pockets around the zippers. It is way tougher than it initially appears.  I love the carefree style.  Recommended+++


----------



## Moxisox

jelly-baby said:


> Hey how are you liking this pochette?  I've just ordered one as it looked like a good size (compared to some similar styles).


I really like it. I had a thin black nylon strap made that I attach to the existing strap (I unhook the 1 side and clip the 2 together), and use it as a crossbody. I wore it a couple weeks ago on a cruise, and it worked out great. Since the nylon is so forgiving, it fits basically the same things I put in my LV PA.


----------



## Moxisox

Fashionphile find for an upcoming trip.


----------



## muchstuff

Very happy to have found this cervo antik tote...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Very happy to have found this cervo antik tote...
> 
> View attachment 5296236


Yummy leather!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Yummy leather!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Second Prada this week…


----------



## Galgali

Moxisox said:


> I really like it. I had a thin black nylon strap made that I attach to the existing strap (I unhook the 1 side and clip the 2 together), and use it as a crossbody. I wore it a couple weeks ago on a cruise, and it worked out great. Since the nylon is so forgiving, it fits basically the same things I put in my LV PA.


Could you please take a picture of the additional strap?  I have the same pouch and would like to be able to use it with a longer strap as well.  Thanks!!


----------



## Moxisox

Galgali said:


> Could you please take a picture of the additional strap?  I have the same pouch and would like to be able to use it with a longer strap as well.  Thanks!!


Sure. Here you go. We are on vacay this week, and I brought it with me again as it’s so carefree, and a great size for essentials.


----------



## Galgali

Moxisox said:


> Sure. Here you go. We are on vacay this week, and I brought it with me again as it’s so carefree, and a great size for essentials.
> View attachment 5307771


Amazing!  I may have to do something similar and appreciate you sharing.  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Moxisox

Galgali said:


> Amazing!  I may have to do something similar and appreciate you sharing.  Enjoy your vacation!


Thank you


----------



## bvbirdygirl

My newest fluffy baby!


----------



## waimanalo18

brnicutie said:


> I’ve been rocking my Prada crystal bag for the last week. Everywhere I go people want to touch it, lol. It’s very in your face, because it sparkles so much. I live in Hawaii and got the bag for 10% off. Score!


Hi love, do you mind sharing your SA from Ala moana store? thank you!


----------



## brnicutie

waimanalo18 said:


> Hi love, do you mind sharing your SA from Ala moana store? thank you!


Hi! I’ll message you.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

After a few (frustrating) weeks lounging at Poshmark authenticate, my gently used double zip crossbody is finally here! The leather is lovely. I’m so relieved it’s a true grey; it looked kinda beige in the photos. Came with its authentication card and dust bag.  Interesting quirk: the zippers are at opposite ends when both compartments are both open or closed.


----------



## IntheOcean

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> After a few (frustrating) weeks lounging at Poshmark authenticate, my gently used double zip crossbody is finally here! The leather is lovely. I’m so relieved it’s a true grey; it looked kinda beige in the photos. Came with its authentication card and dust bag.  Interesting quirk: the zippers are at opposite ends when both compartments are both open or closed.
> 
> View attachment 5314675
> View attachment 5314676


Simple and elegant! Congrats.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

IntheOcean said:


> Simple and elegant! Congrats.



Thanks so much! I’ve definitely been leaning towards more practical bags lately... I like that this one can be used for errands and the like, but would also look cute if I grabbed for a casual date night.


----------



## BleuSaphir

BringMyBurberry said:


> View attachment 5213496
> View attachment 5213497


Where was I when these where available!? I love them!


----------



## Bluebellbun

atoizzard5 said:


> Purchased this pouch wristlet that was on sale from Italist! It is nearly half the price listed on Prada Canada site.
> 
> I have a Prada waist bag that I wear more in the fall/winter so I wanted a smaller piece to use in spring/summer. It is actually quite spacious and can fit what I would put in a smaller purse: https://www.italist.com/ca/women/bags/clutches/prada-cosmetics-pouch/11298935/11467485/prada/
> 
> I really like that it has a wide, flat bottom and there is a pocket inside as well! Wristlet can also be removed to use as a regular pouch. If anyone is looking for a similar piece check this one out!



I just ordered this pouch yesterday . Do you think it is possible to add a strap to cross body it ??


----------



## atoizzard5

Bluebellbun said:


> I just ordered this pouch yesterday . Do you think it is possible to add a strap to cross body it ??



Nice! I hope you enjoy it. I am not sure, there is no loop on the side without the wristlet. Perhaps if you attach a ring to the zipper but you would have to remove it from your shoulder each time you’d like to open it. There might be some hacks on YouTube! I use it often as a wristlet or a catch all in my bigger bags. It is very spacious and I enjoy using it!


----------



## Bluebellbun

atoizzard5 said:


> Nice! I hope you enjoy it. I am not sure, there is no loop on the side without the wristlet. Perhaps if you attach a ring to the zipper but you would have to remove it from your shoulder each time you’d like to open it. There might be some hacks on YouTube! I use it often as a wristlet or a catch all in my bigger bags. It is very spacious and I enjoy using it!


Thanks for your reply . I am sure it will be perfect even as a wristlet for holidays . I managed to get it for 50% discount at Net a Porter so I thought that was a good deal for something that could function as more than just a make up pouch xxx


----------



## ive_flipped

I just added the 2005 re-edition in saffiano. It looks like they change the small pouch a bit and how it attaches to strap. It now clips down and seems smaller than when I saw it before. Anyone else get one recently like this?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

I fell in love with this Matinée in Bianco Nero at the boutique and thought it'd be a long while of saving up for her... but imagine my luck when I found one pre-loved in perfect condition for an amazing price! She's all mine now and I love her


----------



## Sferics

I bought this never used Continental wallet with some dark spots for quasi no money and just to try if I could do something to it  
Never tried to paint on saffiano nor patent before...I was a little afraid, but it turned out okay


----------



## Prada Psycho

Sferics said:


> I bought this never used Continental wallet with some dark spots for quasi no money and just to try if I could do something to it
> Never tried to paint on saffiano nor patent before...I was a little afraid, but it turned out okay
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340476
> View attachment 5340477
> View attachment 5340478


Totally LOVE this! What a cool idea!


----------



## Sferics

Prada Psycho said:


> Totally LOVE this! What a cool idea!


Thank you so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sferics said:


> I bought this never used Continental wallet with some dark spots for quasi no money and just to try if I could do something to it
> Never tried to paint on saffiano nor patent before...I was a little afraid, but it turned out okay
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340476
> View attachment 5340477
> View attachment 5340478


OMG, that is such an adorable wallet!


----------



## Sferics

IntheOcean said:


> OMG, that is such an adorable wallet!


Thank you!


----------



## MarkWoo

Just got this crystal bag for my mom’s birthday, we usually don’t buy gift for each other. But my dad just passed away last November. It was very tough for both of us. So I just wanna give my mom something special for her birthday this year. My mom never bought anything from Prada before. I think it would be great for her bag collection. Indeed it looks so much better in person. Pictures and videos do not do it’s justice. Hope she would like it.


----------



## MiaKing

After looking for Prada chain tote bag on preloved market for quite some time I decided to buy directly from Fashionphile. It was in excellent condition plus crossbody strap and even though I probably paid too much, I'm really happy with it    I was looking for chain tote but without chanel price tag and this one fits the bill. At this point I have seen only one more on vestiaire but with silver hardware, not gold, so I'm even more happy! Can't wait to bring her to my trip to Europe soon


----------



## ElenaTS

MarkWoo said:


> Just got this crystal bag for my mom’s birthday, we usually don’t buy gift for each other. But my dad just passed away last November. It was very tough for both of us. So I just wanna give my mom something special for her birthday this year. My mom never bought anything from Prada before. I think it would be great for her bag collection. Indeed it looks so much better in person. Pictures and videos do not do it’s justice. Hope she would like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347830
> View attachment 5347831
> View attachment 5347834


She will LOVE it!! What a great and thoughtful gift. And you are so right. Pictures and video just don't seem to capture all of the sparkly fabulousness!!


----------



## muchstuff

Fairy tote…


----------



## XCCX

Found the perfect match to my Chanel!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Finally joined in!


----------



## PurseAddict728

ive_flipped said:


> I just added the 2005 re-edition in saffiano. It looks like they change the small pouch a bit and how it attaches to strap. It now clips down and seems smaller than when I saw it before. Anyone else get one recently like this?


What are your thoughts on this bag? I have been looking at purchasing this bag on and off for awhile now, but I've never had a Prada bag before so I wasn't sure about how it wears. It looks like a cool bag.


----------



## Rifu

Prada cleo went up $1000 in price since it got released.


----------



## Rifu

View attachment 5393214


----------



## endrew23

I recently got this little beauty pre-loved  I have had him over a week now and he's been absolutely perfect, it's such a great city day bag. Bring on the summer holidays  P.S. I finally found some use for my LV key pouch chain


----------



## jgodcheergrl

On here way to me!


----------



## jessilou

Wearing my new Triangle crossbody bag today!


----------



## stylequake

Obsessed! Still waiting for mine to arrive. 



jgodcheergrl said:


> On here way to me!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jgodcheergrl said:


> On here way to me!


Is this bag still on the Prada website?


----------



## Prada Psycho

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Is this bag still on the Prada website?


I just had a look and didn't see this one.  Might be available from ordering via one of the bricks & mortar boutiques.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Thank you! I did call customer service and i thought she said it was sold out. I’m new to Prada but don’t have a Prada near me, closest is a small Prada boutique inside NM..I am loving the raffia and crystal bags that Prada has right now. Next stop may need to be shoes!


----------



## stylequake

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you! I did call customer service and i thought she said it was sold out. I’m new to Prada but don’t have a Prada near me, closest is a small Prada boutique inside NM..I am loving the raffia and crystal bags that Prada has right now. Next stop may need to be shoes!



Your best bet is to connect with the sales associate at the NM boutique in hopes of ordering one internally. The NYC area boutiques have stock right now of the crystal and raffia bags. The re-edition is new / existing pre-orders are being fulfilled right now.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

stylequake said:


> Your best bet is to connect with the sales associate at the NM boutique in hopes of ordering one internally. The NYC area boutiques have stock right now of the crystal and raffia bags. The re-edition is new / existing pre-orders are being fulfilled right now.


Thank you for the info! I am so new to buying from Prada, I will try and get a hold of her….


----------



## _carol

MiaKing said:


> After looking for Prada chain tote bag on preloved market for quite some time I decided to buy directly from Fashionphile. It was in excellent condition plus crossbody strap and even though I probably paid too much, I'm really happy with it    I was looking for chain tote but without chanel price tag and this one fits the bill. At this point I have seen only one more on vestiaire but with silver hardware, not gold, so I'm even more happy! Can't wait to bring her to my trip to Europe soon
> 
> View attachment 5347860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347861
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347862


Beautiful!


----------



## Moxisox

Late to the party on this one, but happy to have it in my collection now.


----------



## MarkWoo

me and hubby went to the suburbs this weekend. Just enjoy our little trip with some hot spring and yoga. And I definitely had to use my most functional backpack and the cutest mini hobo.


----------



## couturequeen

Thrilled with this one


----------



## medurbanchic

lazurite.ig said:


> Latest addition to my collection [emoji4]
> Prada 1BG044 Vitello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326384


love this!  which bag is this?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I’m currently in Venice, Italy and just purchased this at the Prada store. I love it.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Krystelle_S said:


> My first Prada purchase! I had been wanting the Re-Nylon medium backpack ($1750usd) until I found this at the outlet yesterday for $945. I was a little hesitant about the snap buckle but I actually think it will be more functional since I plan to use it for theme parks, travel, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5262488


I have the regular backpack with the buckles and when I took it to Vegas with me last year, it was a total hassle having to constantly unbuckle every time I paid or needed something. I think the one you got is a lot more functional. As well as saving so much money.


----------



## lalala787

Also late to the party but just bought this Prada bag from the boutique in Rome! Can’t seem to find it online (not sure if that’s weird?) but the model is 1BD032 and is saffiano leather + nylon interior.


----------



## IntheOcean

lalala787 said:


> Also late to the party but just bought this Prada bag from the boutique in Rome! Can’t seem to find it online (not sure if that’s weird?) but the model is 1BD032 and is saffiano leather + nylon interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627814


Congrats, it's pretty and will go with almost any outfit


----------



## Moxisox

lalala787 said:


> Also late to the party but just bought this Prada bag from the boutique in Rome! Can’t seem to find it online (not sure if that’s weird?) but the model is 1BD032 and is saffiano leather + nylon interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627814


I love beige with SHW! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Bratty1919

jessilou said:


> Wearing my new Triangle crossbody bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5413247



This is so cool and quirky!


----------



## quindi

I got my first Prada off eBay earlier this month (a gray BR4970 tote)…and as you can see, it didn’t take me long to buy my second Prada! Same bag, but this one is the color Sabbia/Sand. It’s from therealreal. I was a little nervous because of the lack of photos they had, but it’s in great shape!

It’s such an awesome commuter tote. I may pick up oonnneeee more color of this style before I start exploring other Prada bag types


----------



## IntheOcean

quindi said:


> I got my first Prada off eBay earlier this month (a gray BR4970 tote)…and as you can see, it didn’t take me long to buy my second Prada! Same bag, but this one is the color Sabbia/Sand. It’s from therealreal. I was a little nervous because of the lack of photos they had, but it’s in great shape!
> 
> It’s such an awesome commuter tote. I may pick up oonnneeee more color of this style before I start exploring other Prada bag types
> 
> View attachment 5640251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640252


Slippery slope it is! Congrats, it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## atlantique

A few months ago I have bought this crossbody PRADA with two straps. The Vitello leather is really beautiful and buttery


----------



## Brightcastle

Beautiful! I really don’t think you can beat vitello ❤️


----------



## atlantique

Thank you❣️ I agree!


----------



## IntheOcean

atlantique said:


> A few months ago I have bought this crossbody PRADA with two straps. The Vitello leather is really beautiful and buttery
> 
> View attachment 5669138


Very lovely bag, congrats on your purchase!  Totally agree on the subject of the leather. What color is this?


----------



## atlantique

Thank you! The color is Argilla (light grey with a beige underton, near Taupe, Etoupe). Argilla means clay in English .


----------



## ElenaAlex

My new (old) Wing Tip Platform Oxford Espadrilles. I found them in a local shop for sale and they were the right size and absolutely the right color. I don't usually look at designer shoes as my feet don't really fit their design (they are usually too narrow) so I didn't realize that it is a very old model by Prada. I'm not a fan of buying used shoes and I went in the shop 5 times thinking should I buy them or not... today I went for the 6th time and the shoes were not there. I was kind of relieved  but the girl pulled them out under the counter and said: I knew you will be back so I kept them for you. And I bought them. Now I have my first preloved shoes  Also last as I still won't buy any used shoes. Please excuse the mess around, I'm currently trying to sort out my handbags as I'm running out of space after the recent 4 additions.


----------



## quindi

atlantique said:


> A few months ago I have bought this crossbody PRADA with two straps. The Vitello leather is really beautiful and buttery
> 
> View attachment 5669138



Love this! I’ve been eyeballing this same style and trying to decide on a color. Leaning toward blue. May I ask what you’re able to fit in it?


----------



## atlantique

quindi said:


> Love this! I’ve been eyeballing this same style and trying to decide on a color. Leaning toward blue. May I ask what you’re able to fit in it?


Thank you! It‘s very roomy!
A medium or long wallet, my glasses,    Small beautycase, hand sanitizer, my iphone, and I have two more side empty side compartments .
I recommend this bag, the two straps are so practical!


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

Re-edition in terry. Maybe not the _most _practical addition but certainly fun!


----------



## bash

Hello everyone, I'm trying to find this Prada shirt. Do anyone know a SA that can help me, I need it to be shipped over seas


----------



## Prada Psycho

My latest toy.  From the 2006 Gauffre collection.  Noce brown in lambskin. Perfect size for me.  Another example of "Prada doesn't make them like this any more" collection. Eat your heart out @missfiggy.   

Photo credit from Yoogi's Closet listing where it was purchased.  Love this bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> My latest toy.  From the 2006 Gauffre collection.  Noce brown in lambskin. Perfect size for me.  Another example of "Prada doesn't make them like this any more" collection. Eat your heart out @missfiggy.
> 
> Photo credit from Yoogi's Closet listing where it was purchased.  Love this bag!
> View attachment 5674394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674400


Oh wow! Sooooo beautiful!  Reminds me of a multi-layer chocolate cake.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Oh wow! Sooooo beautiful!  Reminds me of a multi-layer chocolate cake.




Yes!  And it so smooshy, as any good older Prada lambskin bag will be.  It's in amazing condition, practically new.  If I told you what I paid for it vs. what it cost even back in 2006 you'd faint!  Gotta love the secondary market and the fact that Prada never holds its value.  More out there for folks like me.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Yes!  And it so smooshy, as any good older Prada lambskin bag will be.  It's in amazing condition, practically new.  If I told you what I paid for it vs. what it cost even back in 2006 you'd faint!  Gotta love the secondary market and the fact that Prada never holds its value.  More out there for folks like me.


Oh yes, the resale value of most of the 'outdated' Prada items is amazing for those who are on the hunt  I love lambskin and calfskin Prada bads, they're so much prettier than the Saffiano ones, and much more luxurious to the touch. Congrats on getting a good deal on this beauty.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Oh yes, the resale value of most of the 'outdated' Prada items is amazing for those who are on the hunt  I love lambskin and calfskin Prada bads, they're so much prettier than the Saffiano ones, and much more luxurious to the touch. Congrats on getting a good deal on this beauty.


Part of what makes this bag special is the way the stitching is done.  On other gaufres, it's stitched horizontally.  This has the vertical stitch.  From what I recall, they didn't do many gaufres with the vertical stitch.. Here's the horizontal stitching effect in the same bag with mine on on the top.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Part of what makes this bag special is the way the stitching is done.  On other gaufres, it's stitched horizontally.  This has the vertical stitch.  From what I recall, they didn't do many gaufres with the vertical stitch.. Here's the horizontal stitching effect in the same bag with mine on on the top.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674988
> View attachment 5674987


Why don't they make these anymore? Both of them are so pretty.


----------



## Prada Psycho

IntheOcean said:


> Why don't they make these anymore? Both of them are so pretty.


Doesn't matter to me.  I wouldn't pay Prada's obscene prices and lousy quality they're cranking out these days. The newest Prada I have is around 10 years old.   As long as I can get the occasional goodie from back in the day at silly low prices, I'm on board!


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Psycho said:


> Doesn't matter to me.  I wouldn't pay Prada's obscene prices and lousy quality they're cranking out these days. The newest Prada I have is around 10 years old.   As long as I can get the occasional goodie from back in the day at silly low prices, I'm on board!


Yep, the prices keep getting higher and higher, if only the quality was on par


----------



## Cherries and wine

I’m a little late to the trend, but I just picked up this beauty. I could not pass on this perfect shade of pink. This is my first Prada bag. I think it will be a fun one!


----------



## Bdbunny

Love this green triangle bag! Fun pop of color.


----------



## Cherries and wine

Bdbunny said:


> Love this green triangle bag! Fun pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 5676909


Love that shade of green!


----------

